# Who's potty training? Advice/support here!!



## JASMAK

I just started with K yesterday. She is 26 months and has consistently peed on her potty every night before her bath for the last couple months. So, yesterday I switched her to panties and took her to the potty about every hour. Yesterday she had 2 pee accidents and 1 poo accident. Today, the same, but one was at childcare and I don't know if they took her :dohh: . How's everyone doing?


----------



## CormacksGirl

I'm starting on monday as I'm working at the weekend, so will be stalking this thread!!!! Your Lo sounds as if she is doing well!!!x


----------



## MommyNikki

I too will be following this thread...

I started my daughter right after her 3rd birthday in Aug. We have been making progress. What has really helped was using the cloth training pants. I used them on the weekend when she is with me all day...She gets wet and comes right to me because she doesnt like it...then she sits on the potty and maybe a drip or two will come out, but it has helped her to associate what using the potty is all about. Last night I went to change her diaper and while her diaper was off she said "Mommy, I need to pee on the potty". Took her right to the potty, she sat on it and went! ***YAY***

She has peed on the potty a bunch of times before but it was usually because I put her on it and sat there for 20 minutes lol....this time it was on her own.

So proud.

My son is 2 and he has went pee on the potty a couple times but I found it exhausting trying to train both at the same time...so I decided to finish my daughter before I teach him.

I plan on making a chart with stickers and colors for my daughter and having her help in making it. I will hang it in the bathroom to track progress and plan to reward her after soo many stickers. 

If anyone else has any advice please let me know. I am new to all of this and this is very stressful for me to not have any clue as to what I am doing...


----------



## JASMAK

Sounds like she is doing good! That one thing K doesnt do yet...she doesnt ask. We take her about every hour.


----------



## MommyNikki

Mikayla usually wouldn't either, that was truly the first time. Try the cloth training pants when your at home...they really did the trick.


----------



## Eternal

I'm finding it hard, Sam has no attention span, so even when I get him on the potty he walks away half way through! He does all his poos on the potty now, except if he goes at night. 

Wees he will occasionally do, but it's exhurting with the twins too and him up and down! So wanting this nightmare to be over.


----------



## catfromaus

Well, I am struggling to know if I am doing the right thing with Emma...
She is 28 months, and since her 2nd birthday has been using the potty after her bath.
2 weeks ago, I stopped using nappies during the day (but she doesn't wear underpants). She had two days of weeing everywhere, then just seemed to get it- for the last two weeks, her only accidents have been on the way to the potty :) 
She goes potty on her own, without announcing it, and at first I gave her a sweet every time, but she has stopped asking now. She does let out this really cute excited squeal to let me know she's been!
So it is going well- until I introduce underpants. Every time we try underpants, she wets them. Have tried pull ups and cotton. It isn't like she is wetting on the way to the potty either. She just stands there and wees. This makes leaving the house difficult.
Frustrating, especially when she does so well without underpants on!


----------



## catfromaus

Eternal- I have no idea how you are doing this with twins as well! I have to say this has been my least favourite part of parenting so far!!


----------



## JASMAK

MommyNikki said:


> Mikayla usually wouldn't either, that was truly the first time. Try the cloth training pants when your at home...they really did the trick.

Yeah,thats all we use...home or out. Training underwear. They are so cute too


----------



## JASMAK

Eternal said:


> I'm finding it hard, Sam has no attention span, so even when I get him on the potty he walks away half way through! He does all his poos on the potty now, except if he goes at night.
> 
> Wees he will occasionally do, but it's exhurting with the twins too and him up and down! So wanting this nightmare to be over.

Thats awesome he does poos on there...those are the worst!


----------



## JASMAK

catfromaus said:


> Well, I am struggling to know if I am doing the right thing with Emma...
> She is 28 months, and since her 2nd birthday has been using the potty after her bath.
> 2 weeks ago, I stopped using nappies during the day (but she doesn't wear underpants). She had two days of weeing everywhere, then just seemed to get it- for the last two weeks, her only accidents have been on the way to the potty :)
> She goes potty on her own, without announcing it, and at first I gave her a sweet every time, but she has stopped asking now. She does let out this really cute excited squeal to let me know she's been!
> So it is going well- until I introduce underpants. Every time we try underpants, she wets them. Have tried pull ups and cotton. It isn't like she is wetting on the way to the potty either. She just stands there and wees. This makes leaving the house difficult.
> Frustrating, especially when she does so well without underpants on!

Maybe they feel like a diaper and is confusing her?


----------



## catfromaus

But how can I get her wearing underwear? Probably not without at least a few more accidents! The plan now is to wait a few more weeks- she is very young, and just use pull ups when out.


----------



## JASMAK

Yeah, just follow her lead.


----------



## MommyNikki

My daughter made her potty chart last night and had a blast...decorated it with glitter, stickers, drew pictures, and colored. She asked to go on the potty again this morning!

:)


----------



## catfromaus

Awesome news Nikki!
We have had a less successful morning- after over a week without any accidents, Emma has weed on the floor twice within the space of an hour. Is this normal? I am feeling really frustrated, like all the progress she has made has taken us nowhere


----------



## MommyNikki

Im sure it is normal...Mikayla is not even as far along as your LO. She is still using diapers. I am not as on top of it as I would like to be,...its all very overwhelming


----------



## JASMAK

K had only 1 pee accident today (so far). Woot!!


----------



## leelee

I started with Max today. He had 4 accidents and no successes on the toilet. He is not keen to sit on either the toilet or the potty and held in his wee for 7 hours today. Not sure if I should continue.


----------



## catfromaus

Leelee- it took Emma 2 days before she had any successes, and then she just got it and everything went on the potty for the next few weeks. Give it a few more days- maybe 3 days? I gave Emma 'potty sweets' for the first week or so, which made her more anxious to go.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Was going to make a thread but as I found this thought I would ask here.

We started LO 3 days ago, 1st day she did 2 wees on the potty but cried for about half hour each time. Yesterday she did 2 wee's with a bit of a moan but no where near as bad as the day before and 1 poo, she had 1 accident. Today she has had 1 wee and went on her own without me asking, no accidents, she was very proud of herself :)

I have 2 questions, 1. Does she sound like shes ready and 2. She done one wee from 9-12.30 this morning, had her nappy on for nap until 3.00pm but didn't do anything at all this afternoon, then she had her nappy back on for bed at 6.00pm, is this normal? I don't think she was holding it in she just didn't seem to want to go in all that time?

:flower: Any advice appreciated.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

catfromaus said:


> Awesome news Nikki!
> We have had a less successful morning- after over a week without any accidents, Emma has weed on the floor twice within the space of an hour. Is this normal? I am feeling really frustrated, like all the progress she has made has taken us nowhere

Just keep going as you are, it could be anything from her feeling tired today to maybe coming down with something?

DD1 never had an accident unless she was ill.
That she has gone for over a week without accidents is great. :)


----------



## leelee

catfromaus said:


> Leelee- it took Emma 2 days before she had any successes, and then she just got it and everything went on the potty for the next few weeks. Give it a few more days- maybe 3 days? I gave Emma 'potty sweets' for the first week or so, which made her more anxious to go.

Thanks! I feel like I should just persevere with him because it has literally taken me 10 months for him to even entertain sitting on the toilet. Now he is talking about sitting on it (although still resistant sometimes) and is talking about giving his nappies to his younger sister.


----------



## JASMAK

leelee said:


> catfromaus said:
> 
> 
> Leelee- it took Emma 2 days before she had any successes, and then she just got it and everything went on the potty for the next few weeks. Give it a few more days- maybe 3 days? I gave Emma 'potty sweets' for the first week or so, which made her more anxious to go.
> 
> Thanks! I feel like I should just persevere with him because it has literally taken me 10 months for him to even entertain sitting on the toilet. Now he is talking about sitting on it (although still resistant sometimes) and is talking about giving his nappies to his younger sister.Click to expand...

Sounds positive!:happydance:


----------



## JASMAK

Kelana pooped on the potty!!


----------



## catfromaus

Great news Jasmak- hopefully she can keep going, sounds like she is going great!
We bought a special seat for the toilet, so Emma has been sitting on it pretty much all day! Loves that she can go toilet now.


----------



## catfromaus

Mum 22- she sounds ready to me. I would let her out of nappies as much as possible, then you will have a better idea of her patterns. 
But there was one day when Emma did not wee at all between 6-11am, despite drinking a fair bit of water. She has no problems going, so I don't think she was holding it in. Probably normal :)


----------



## leelee

JASMAK said:


> Kelana pooped on the potty!!

Well done Kelana!


----------



## leelee

Day 2 of potty training. No accidents today :) Am over the moon!!! He didn't poo today though. Think he is still wary of pooing. Is this normal?


----------



## lisa9999

Glad i've found this thread.
Started Sophie about 4/5 weeks ago (she is 27 months) and she did amazingly at first, until a week ago when she started refusing the potty/ toilet, and would happily wee herself and not say a word. :(
After seeking advise from friends today, I've started a strict 'right its potty time' and sitting her on it every hour, rather than 'do you need a wee?' and giving her the option to say no.
So, no accidents this aft/ tonight- but I'm pretty stumped as to why we've gone back a stage, as I felt we had really cracked it :(

eta: in all honesty, I've found potty training the most difficult part of parenting so far!!


----------



## lisa9999

leelee said:


> Day 2 of potty training. No accidents today :) Am over the moon!!! He didn't poo today though. Think he is still wary of pooing. Is this normal?

Sophie did this too, I was told it is v normal xx


----------



## leelee

lisa9999 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Day 2 of potty training. No accidents today :) Am over the moon!!! He didn't poo today though. Think he is still wary of pooing. Is this normal?
> 
> Sophie did this too, I was told it is v normal xxClick to expand...

Thanks Lisa!

Just saw your post above. As I am only starting off with this myself I don't have any advice but hopefully someone else will :flower:


----------



## lisa9999

leelee said:


> lisa9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Day 2 of potty training. No accidents today :) Am over the moon!!! He didn't poo today though. Think he is still wary of pooing. Is this normal?
> 
> Sophie did this too, I was told it is v normal xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lisa!
> 
> Just saw your post above. As I am only starting off with this myself I don't have any advice but hopefully someone else will :flower:Click to expand...


Thanks hon
So frustrating as I thought she was totally ready so I'm stumped as to why we've gone backwards xx


----------



## leelee

lisa9999 said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisa9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Day 2 of potty training. No accidents today :) Am over the moon!!! He didn't poo today though. Think he is still wary of pooing. Is this normal?
> 
> Sophie did this too, I was told it is v normal xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lisa!
> 
> Just saw your post above. As I am only starting off with this myself I don't have any advice but hopefully someone else will :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks hon
> So frustrating as I thought she was totally ready so I'm stumped as to why we've gone backwards xxClick to expand...

Could it be a control thing? Or has there been any major changes? I know my LO would tries to control me at times.


----------



## JASMAK

My kids all pood on the potty last


----------



## choc

lisa9999 said:


> Glad i've found this thread.
> Started Sophie about 4/5 weeks ago (she is 27 months) and she did amazingly at first, until a week ago when she started refusing the potty/ toilet, and would happily wee herself and not say a word. :(
> After seeking advise from friends today, I've started a strict 'right its potty time' and sitting her on it every hour, rather than 'do you need a wee?' and giving her the option to say no.
> So, no accidents this aft/ tonight- but I'm pretty stumped as to why we've gone back a stage, as I felt we had really cracked it :(
> 
> eta: in all honesty, I've found potty training the most difficult part of parenting so far!!

Hey we are going through something similar. Aidan was dry for a week but then started weeing every where again. I can keep him dry if, like you, i put him on the loo every couple of hours. Is it ok to do this? I feel like he is not truly potty trained if he isn't taking himself. He used to take himself so I am hoping we get back there soon!
Are things improving for you?


----------



## CormacksGirl

Hiya ladies!!Sorry I can't offer any advice right now as I've just started at 3pm today!! So far we've had one pee in his pants and one whilst sitting on the loo (although it did go over the seat and made a puddle on the floor!):dohh: He had to get a sticker for that since he was actually on the loo but I forgot to position his willy!!!:blush:

I'm not actually sure I know what I'm doing, so far I'm just winging it!!:wacko: Good luck ladies x:thumbup:


----------



## catfromaus

All of my family is telling me that I need to put Emma in underpants, especially as she isn't having any accidents at the moment (she doesnt wear anything from waist down) 
She seems to wee everytime I try. Will a day of weeing on the floor again set her back? Should I just wait a while longer? Why didn't she come with an instruction manual????


----------



## x__amour

Us! So far it's been okay, we're more "introducing" then training. She tells me if she has to poo and we'll go and sit on the potty and poo but still working on pee!


----------



## catfromaus

Sounds good- she is very young, and introducing the potty was all Emma was up to until a month ago.

Emma is in underpants today- and she went to the toilet!! So proud!


----------



## JASMAK

Woot!!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Hi all, we've just started potty training my eldest yesterday. We left him naked all day and he had countless wees on the potty with just one little accident where he didn't make it in time. He's at playschool this morning so yesterday afternoon I tried putting some pants on him to get him used to them before school today. Cue the accidents! Is this normal? He hasn't seemed to get that he still needs to go on his potty even though he's got pants on. I kept him naked right up until we had to leave for school this morning and he done two wees on the potty. Got him dressed, and he wet himself before we managed to get out the door. I'm sitting here worried what he's gunna be like at school :( he doesn't really ask for his potty, just takes himself off to it if he needs to, but he's not gunna be able to do this at school when he's clothed. Are we doing ok? Is it normal for them to get confused with clothes on?


----------



## catfromaus

Kayleigh- that is exactly where I have been at! Emma has done better today, she had pants on all day, and had no accidents at home, but had a big one when we went out. This is big progress for her though! 
So I don't know how to fix it, but your boy sounds normal to me!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Thank you! A friend also said its normal and just takes time for them to adjust as they still feel protected in clothes. Picking him up from school in a min so will see how he's done! X


----------



## catfromaus

Wondering how everyone else's LO does outside the house- at the moment, Emma is fine at home, and fine at her grandparents house, but hasn't been successful anywhere else. I thought it was the underpants, but now I'm not sure..


----------



## leelee

How did Finnley get on at nursery Kayleigh?

We have had mixed success over the past 2 days. Max has been asking to go to the toilet (which is brilliant) but has also had a few accidents. He won't go for a poo on the toilet and has pood his pants 2 days in a row. Is that normal?

Cat - Max had 2 small accidents when we were out yesterday. He was asking to go for a wee though. I just don't think he will relax enough to let it all flow out. Hence stopping and starting and small accidents.


----------



## JASMAK

I never kept mine naked, but it makes sense as the feeling of something being on them probably feels normal, like a diaper. I would keep changing him and reminding of the potty.

K has had no pee accidents in 3 days, but poos consistently at her childcare...1 hour a day there, and she goes everytime.


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Finnley had 2 accidents at nursery yesterday, was expecting more tbh. He got home and pooed in his pants though, he hasn't done one on the potty yet. Gunna keep him nakey all day today and see what happens. He's going on the potty pretty reliably when bear bummed, just have the pants issue. Also he doesn't say that he needs a wee until he's just about to go, do they gradually get better at this? I need to pop out to the post office today, I'm wondering whether to stick him in a pull up? I just know he will wet himself whilst we're q'ing in there! What to do?


----------



## Agiboma

We started my son sees the potty and runs away literally.


----------



## catfromaus

Agiboma- hope it gets better! Just be relaxed about it. Emma decorated her potty with stickers, and that helped her to be comfortable. Maybe your LO would be happier going to the toilet?


----------



## catfromaus

Kayleigh- I have chickened out of taking Emma out without a nappy quite a few times! I just keep justifying myself, she is still young, and I want to be more confident that she has at least a 50% chance of staying dry!


----------



## louandivy

Ivy has been weeing in her potty for the past week. This morning, before my mum took he for the day she did 3 wees! She still isn't pooing in the potty though so I don't know when to start braving going out without the nappy on. She never tells me she is about to wee but when I put her on it she obviously consciously tries - what the hell do you do if they need to wee or poo and you're on the bus or something?!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

That's what I'm worrying about too Lou! Finnley doesn't give much time between "need a wee wee" and wee wee actually coming lol. He's not managed to poo in the potty yet either, yesterday it was in his pants, today it was on the rug!! :dohh:


----------



## CormacksGirl

I'm so jealous :nope:all your LO's seem to be getting on FAB! :thumbup:I'm really stuggling, I don't know if Adams just not ready or if I'm doing it all wrong. Is it o.k to put a nappy on when we go out? I'm needing to go for a big food shop on Friday and Adam is no where near ready to go out for that long without a nappy. I don't know how long to persevere before deciding he's not ready, he's only had 2 pee's on the toilet since Monday and has pooed his pants twice!! I've been putting him on the toilet every 15/30minutes, Oh says I might be putting too much pressure on him so have decided to try a more relaxed approached. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## MommyNikki

Mikayla is getting so much better with telling me when she needs to pee..I feel like she is finally making the connection between knowing when she needs to go and telling me versus just telling me when shes wet. Candy has helped this process lol. She still is using the huggies pull up diapers on a daily basis. I dont feel we are any where near just wearing straight undies but were working on it.


----------



## leelee

Day 5 of training. He still hasn't done a poo on the toilet and has pood his pants every day. MY friend said her LO did this for a month though, so am trying to get too uptight about it. He is telling me when he needs to go for a wee, so no wee accidents in the house. 

We went to soft play today and he had 2 accidents (wee) while he was there. It was partly my fault, as I forgot to bring his toilet seat and I think he was distracted and forgot to tell me. 

The reward chart is working well for us. Overall, I am really happy with the process, although would love to put him in pull ups when we are out! Am trying to resist the temptation though, in the hope that he will twig soon!


----------



## catfromaus

I have Emma in nappies most of the time when we go out. I found that she would just happily poo in the pull ups, and nappies are cheaper! I am just taking it slowly and trying to follow her lead.
Also, Cormacksgirl, we used sweets and kept Emma naked. I don't put her on the potty, she always says yes when I ask her if she wants to go, but then does nothing. So I have been able to just leave her to it, she either tells me she needs to go, or she takes herself.


----------



## BabyJayne

We have been tentatively "training" for the past couple of weeks. Lots of waist-down naked time but she has only done a few wees on her potty and one the toilet. Only one accident though where she has weed on the floor. I think she holds it in most of the time. I am not sure if I am doing it right, but I am just taking it really slowly. I have to keep asking her to go on the potty. She's not keen to be honest - but I have bribed her with stickers, she gets one to put on her potty every time she uses it. I am not convinced she is 100 per cent ready, but I am going to give it a really good go this weekend and try her in pants in the house. She doesn't seem to ask to go, so I am not confident enough yet to go without the nappy. It's so hard to know what to do for the best!


----------



## JASMAK

louandivy said:


> Ivy has been weeing in her potty for the past week. This morning, before my mum took he for the day she did 3 wees! She still isn't pooing in the potty though so I don't know when to start braving going out without the nappy on. She never tells me she is about to wee but when I put her on it she obviously consciously tries - what the hell do you do if they need to wee or poo and you're on the bus or something?!

Go before, and just expect and be prepared for, accidents. K has been in underwear and out, and we just take her before any major trips etc.


----------



## catfromaus

Emma won't go when I put her on the potty, only when she needs to. This makes it impossible to take her out without accidents! This morning I wanted to go to the shops, waited 90mins, nothing from Emma. I would love it if I could get her to go before we go out!


----------



## 2plusme

My health visitor gave me a good tip for when we are going out - put the pants on under the nappy! That way if there are any accident its only the pants you have to change - and dont have to take numerous changes of bottoms, just pants. She said just to explain to lo that the nappy was just to catch an accident incase we were somehwere with no toilet. xx


----------



## katieandfras

Hi all ! We have started properly training this week as shes finally decided she doesnt hate the toilet.

I have been asking her for months if she d like to go on the potty and the answer has always been NO! But on Monday when I asked if shed like to sit on the toilet she said yes. However, she doesn't like to actually wee on it! She is fantastic at holding in wees but will sit on the toilet, then get off and pee on the floor! She was in pants all day yesterday, but didn't seem bothered about weeing in them :shrug: I'm going to leave it a few days, but I can't distinguish between her not being ready or just perseveering for a few days and see what happens?

She definately knows what the toilet is for as she tells me its for her to do wees and poos?


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm psyching myself up for starting.... 

The thing is though, mojo shows no signs at all of being ready, but he's three in January so I feel I should start soon


----------



## CormacksGirl

Day 4 and we've had two pees on the trampoline and a poo in his pants!:nope: I can't let him run about bare bummed the day as I'm waiting on a man to come out and service/fix the heating, plus it's a bit chilly!!! :dohh: I've wine gums here so maybe I'll try some bribery!!:haha: LOL Good luck ladies!x:thumbup:


----------



## choc

I was wondering if i could get some opinions from you girls? I think Aidan is doing well considering his age. He does know when a wee us coming and can get to the potty before it comes if he wants to, but usually he waits too late until he has started to wee in his pants then stops and runs to the potty to finish. He does need clean pants afterwards though. My childminder mentioned putting him back in nappies but I thought he was doing ok. Now I am not so sure. 
What do you all think? I understand its a lot of pant changes for her but its not like he makes a huge puddle on the floor. Or am i kidding myself? Also he did 2 poos on potty today for the first time.


----------



## CormacksGirl

choc said:


> I was wondering if i could get some opinions from you girls? I think Aidan is doing well considering his age. He does know when a wee us coming and can get to the potty before it comes if he wants to, but usually he waits too late until he has started to wee in his pants then stops and runs to the potty to finish. He does need clean pants afterwards though. My childminder mentioned putting him back in nappies but I thought he was doing ok. Now I am not so sure.
> What do you all think? I understand its a lot of pant changes for her but its not like he makes a huge puddle on the floor. Or am i kidding myself? Also he did 2 poos on potty today for the first time.

No advice hung as I'm still not sure what I'm doing. But WAY-HAY for the two poos on the potty!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## choc

Thanks! That was another thing the cm wasn't happy about so hopefully we'll crack that by Mon (is that a bit of a pun?!). Trouble is he isn't consistent, so I'll say yeah he has done well the last few days and then he'll be awful for her!


----------



## hellohefalump

Well, I started this evening. So far four wees in his pants, none on the potty. Although he's made a little progress, the last wee he came and told me afterwards.

I'm going to have him in pants all day tommorow and not go out, if he doesn't start to getting by the end of the day though I might give up until he's three.


----------



## leelee

Day 6 - no accidents and we were out and about twice today. Once to Tesco for about an hour and the other time to the playground and post office and he fell asleep for about 2 hours. No poo today though. 

Tomorrow we are going to mother and toddler so it will be interesting to see if he tells me when he needs to go, or if he will have more accidents.

I started reading him 'Poo goes to Pooland' tonight to try and get the message across about the poo needing to go in the toilet.

One thing I have noticed is that now he tells me he wants to go and he does a proper wee within a minute of sitting on the toilet. A few days ago, he was spending quite some time in and out of the toilet and not always going. I am really proud of him so far.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## JASMAK

Ok, no accidents today. She ASKED to poop on the potty, and did. Four days no pee accidents now. She asked to pee too (we usually just take her). Omg...could this be it?! Its been a week and a half of potty training?!!!!


----------



## catfromaus

So hope so for you Jasmak- it would be such a relief to be finished with it!
Emma is going well, I will definitely put nappies on over the top of the underpants next time we go out, that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## JASMAK

Thanks! My last potty trainer was almost 4, so, I am very excited, probably overly so, sorry.


----------



## catfromaus

No such thing as overly so!! Other thing is that nobody else wants to hear about it, so I am loving this thread!

I tried the nappy over underpants thing. It didn't work, she weed and didn't care at all. I guess it was nice not to have to clean up the mess, but I am really upset that it didn't work- unless she makes mess, it doesn't bother her being wet :(


----------



## mommy43

ive not read all the thread sorry if its been covered already my lo is nearly 2 1/2 n we introduced the potty a while ago once she realised what it was for shes been brilliant she wees on it no problem she is still unsure about poo n its a bit hit n miss she prefers the big toilet for poo BUT this is all with her naked as soon as i try to dress her it all goes out the window even just a little pair of knickers n she forgets completely where have i gone wrong???


----------



## BabyJayne

mommy43 said:


> ive not read all the thread sorry if its been covered already my lo is nearly 2 1/2 n we introduced the potty a while ago once she realised what it was for shes been brilliant she wees on it no problem she is still unsure about poo n its a bit hit n miss she prefers the big toilet for poo BUT this is all with her naked as soon as i try to dress her it all goes out the window even just a little pair of knickers n she forgets completely where have i gone wrong???

This is what I am worried about. Madeline has done a few wees in her potty at home when she has been waist-down naked, and has gone on of her own accord without me asking her or reminding her. But in nursery with a pull up on, she just wees in that. We are staying in tomorrow and I am trying knickers - I'm not very hopeful though. I think I will just have to put her on the potty/toilet every half hour/hour without waiting for her to tell me.


----------



## catfromaus

Emma is the same with knickers- to be honest, I think it will take a few days of accidents before she gets it. At the moment she can manage knickers at home (after 2 days) but when out she just wets herself.


----------



## hellohefalump

Does anyone's LO not care when they get themselves wet? Mojo doesn't.... Is he not ready?


----------



## louandivy

So because its raining and we have no groups planned today Ivy has been nappy free all day so far and we have had no accidents! She even asked to wee the last time. Can't believe this time last week she refused to wee on the potty at all! Still no poo though, any advice as to how to convince her?


----------



## hellohefalump

We've made progress! One wee (his first!) on the potty! And while I was answering the door to the postman he came running saying 'nappy gone nappy gone' but I wasn't quick enough, and he did a wee on the floor. But he told me!!


----------



## JASMAK

louandivy said:


> So because its raining and we have no groups planned today Ivy has been nappy free all day so far and we have had no accidents! She even asked to wee the last time. Can't believe this time last week she refused to wee on the potty at all! Still no poo though, any advice as to how to convince her?

I wish I knew! K goes poop on the potty, but only occassionally!


----------



## leelee

JASMAK said:


> Ok, no accidents today. She ASKED to poop on the potty, and did. Four days no pee accidents now. She asked to pee too (we usually just take her). Omg...could this be it?! Its been a week and a half of potty training?!!!!

Sounds like it! That is fab news :)


----------



## leelee

JASMAK said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> So because its raining and we have no groups planned today Ivy has been nappy free all day so far and we have had no accidents! She even asked to wee the last time. Can't believe this time last week she refused to wee on the potty at all! Still no poo though, any advice as to how to convince her?
> 
> I wish I knew! K goes poop on the potty, but only occassionally!Click to expand...

I also wish I had the answer to this one. Max hasn't gone for a poo in the toilet yet


----------



## leelee

Well day 8 for us. He has defo mastered the wees and has just had 1 accident at home in the last 4 days. He will ask to go for a wee and does so immediately. 

Poos are still a nightmare. He is just going in his pants. He hasn't had any accidents outside the house for a few days, but we have a mother and toddler group on Monday so we shall see how we get on there.


----------



## choc

We seem to be finally getting there after my post a few pages back. Just hope i am not speaking too soon! I have replied on the other thread about not pooing in the toilet about how I have got Aidan pooing in the potty. 
For those of you having problems transitioning to pants, we had a real problem with that but if they can do it naked then you know they can do it and all that worked for us was to put him in pants and stick with it. It takes a few days but they get it if you stick with it. Also those of you scared to go out, if you know they can hold it for an hour or so then you should be ok, i just take him frequently and don't wait for him to ask.
Aidan still needs some reminders and I am scared about how he will get on at the childminders as she really wasn't happy last week. I think he is so much better now though, i just hope he continues it over there.

Hope this helps someone as its been a really hard journey for me so I hope I can help someone else with my experiences!


----------



## catfromaus

I don't know if Emma can hold it! She has never gone when asked, always just goes by herself.


----------



## choc

I mean more like how long does she go between wee's? If she wee's every 20 mins then going out will be hard. If she goes longer than an hour between wee's then you should be ok.


----------



## JASMAK

Mine pees every 1-2 hours, but 2 is pushing it, espesially of she just drank.


----------



## catfromaus

She is weird- at home it is every 2-3 hours, but I honestly have not been able to leave the house for longer than an hour without her having an accident. We had another poo in her pants today, and she had only just been before we had left. I am honestly at a loss as to what to do.


----------



## choc

Can you take her to the loo every 45 mins when your out? I think the only way to do it is to do it! You can't prepare them for going out without actually going out! 
Aidan was/is one that never asks for the potty either, he just took himself to the potty without saying anything. So i was worried about taking him out. Whenever we go out I take him every hour or so and say to him, if you need another wee what do you say? And have taught him say wee wee mummy. He didn't say it for ages but i kept on at him! Now he is starting to saying it. I have a feeling its more to check out the toilets of wherever we are but i don't care right now!


----------



## hellohefalump

I think we're going to give up for now. He's not getting it at all and it's just upsetting him.


----------



## JASMAK

hellohefalump said:



> I think we're going to give up for now. He's not getting it at all and it's just upsetting him.

If he is getting upset, I think that is the best idea. Its amazing how much a month or two can change their attitudes.


----------



## catfromaus

^yep, no point upsetting him. Hope you are feeling okay with trying again later- he will get it in the end, I promise! 
I have been taking Emma out, but tbh I haven't been consistent with nappy/underpants. Generally it is underwear until she wees or poos, then I put a nappy on her. Everyone's advice is not to worry, she's so young, she will get it eventually, but if she can do it at home, I don't see why she can't do it out of the house.
Yesterdays accident was literally two minutes after I asked her if she needed to go, and she was very insistent with her "No!"


----------



## leelee

hellohefalump said:


> I think we're going to give up for now. He's not getting it at all and it's just upsetting him.

Defo think it is the right decision if he is getting upset x


----------



## leelee

We have been out and about the last 2 days and Max has had no accidents. Yay! I have to remind him when we are out and about though, and he is not asking to go, like he does at home.

He is still pooing in his pants at home though. Has anyone any suggestions?


----------



## choc

Aidan had his first accident when out today! It was straight after i had asked him if He needed it too, same as you catfromaus! He was having too much fun to leave!
Leelee i posted in another thread that is going at the moment about not pooing in the toilet. Aidan is definitely not perfect yet but he is attempting to go on the potty and is sometimes successful, where as before he wasn't even attempting it. He just pooed in his pants and denied it! So we have made some progress.

Its his first day back at the childminders tomorrow since the terrible last week where she suggested going back to nappies. God i hope he does ok, he has done so well at home. I feel really nervous about it and have actually had really bad nights sleep over it the last few nights. I am absolutely not going back to nappies as he is doing great at home. I just hope she doesn't suggest it again.


----------



## leelee

choc said:


> Aidan had his first accident when out today! It was straight after i had asked him if He needed it too, same as you catfromaus! He was having too much fun to leave!
> Leelee i posted in another thread that is going at the moment about not pooing in the toilet. Aidan is definitely not perfect yet but he is attempting to go on the potty and is sometimes successful, where as before he wasn't even attempting it. He just pooed in his pants and denied it! So we have made some progress.
> 
> Its his first day back at the childminders tomorrow since the terrible last week where she suggested going back to nappies. God i hope he does ok, he has done so well at home. I feel really nervous about it and have actually had really bad nights sleep over it the last few nights. I am absolutely not going back to nappies as he is doing great at home. I just hope she doesn't suggest it again.

Thanks Choc. Will have a look at the thread x

The childminder sounds a bit unrealistic about Aidan. It sounds like he has been doing so well. He is bound to have some accidents.


----------



## JASMAK

K started pooing in her underwear this afternoon. I said 'are you going poop?' and then I said 'it goes in the potty'. I picked her up, raced her to the toilet, and she id the rest on there. I praised her for going there...so, hopefully that reinforces that is where it goes.


----------



## catfromaus

Good luck Choc!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

All of your LO's sound like they are doing fantastic.

We start today and hubby has a week off work as I'm finding it hard to tackle with a small baby as well. Previously we've tried half heartedly to PT and he's wee'd in the potty with the offer of a present/reward. We've not yet established if he knows he needs a wee before or during the event. When he did wee on the potty it was after us asking every 15 mins if he needed to go, he's never told us he needs to wee.

He can tell us when he needs a poo but outright refuses to do that on a potty/toilet. We only tried the PT over a weekend and I know he can do it so hoping this week goes well.

Well done to everybody so far. You're all doing great.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

We started today, he's done 3 wees on the floor BUT just did one in the potty! We have a week where we're not very busy for once, so we're using it to try to train. No attempted underwear yet!!


----------



## leelee

Well done everyone!

No wee accidents for about 4 days now so I think he might have gotten it as we were out at mother & toddler this morning and there were no accidents.

2 poos in his pants today though. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Miss_Bump

I thought id join you girls!

Evie is 2.5 and we have had the potty for a long time. Saturday was the first time she to me she needed a wee instead of telling me she'd done one in her nappy. I asked if she wanted the potty and she said yes and done a wee!

Then after her bath she asked to sit on the toilet and done anther wee!

No accidents so far but I have been using a nappy when we are out and it's been dry when we have come back home :)


----------



## leelee

Miss_Bump said:


> I thought id join you girls!
> 
> Evie is 2.5 and we have had the potty for a long time. Saturday was the first time she to me she needed a wee instead of telling me she'd done one in her nappy. I asked if she wanted the potty and she said yes and done a wee!
> 
> Then after her bath she asked to sit on the toilet and done anther wee!
> 
> No accidents so far but I have been using a nappy when we are out and it's been dry when we have come back home :)

Well done Evie!


----------



## choc

Well it didn't go very well at the childminders today. 2 poos in pants and wet all his trousers. I think the wee's were at a toddler group though and i don't think she reminded him but he still needs taking when we are out and about. I just wish he would do as well as he does at home. It makes me feel awkward when i collect him.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

choc said:


> Well it didn't go very well at the childminders today. 2 poos in pants and wet all his trousers. I think the wee's were at a toddler group though and i don't think she reminded him but he still needs taking when we are out and about. I just wish he would do as well as he does at home. It makes me feel awkward when i collect him.

He's still only little bless him. He'll get there :hugs:

Well Kai was sick today. Vomited everywhere bless him. But he managed one wee in the potty and sat on it loads late afternoon and tried desperately to do another. Then he had an accident just before dinner. All in all he had a good first day.


----------



## choc

I know he is still so young. I just feel like she's thinks i am lying when i say he is doing well at home.


----------



## leelee

choc said:


> Well it didn't go very well at the childminders today. 2 poos in pants and wet all his trousers. I think the wee's were at a toddler group though and i don't think she reminded him but he still needs taking when we are out and about. I just wish he would do as well as he does at home. It makes me feel awkward when i collect him.

She doesn't sound like a very nice childminder. Surely she has had other children that have had accidents in her care?


----------



## leelee

3 poos in his pants today :(


----------



## Miss_Bump

leelee said:


> 3 poos in his pants today :(

Oh no! 3 poos? I'm lucky if evie manages 1 poo a day in a nappy lol

Evie says when she needs a poo but always wants to hold my had or hang off my neck and if I even try and ask if she wants the potty she goes crazy!

Those who have been successful with poo, do you line the potty with tissue first to save extra mess?


----------



## leelee

Miss_Bump said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 3 poos in his pants today :(
> 
> Oh no! 3 poos? I'm lucky if evie manages 1 poo a day in a nappy lol
> 
> Evie says when she needs a poo but always wants to hold my had or hang off my neck and if I even try and ask if she wants the potty she goes crazy!
> 
> Those who have been successful with poo, do you line the potty with tissue first to save extra mess?Click to expand...

In fairness, he usually only has 1 per day but today was a bad poo day for him :(

Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck tomorrow leelee


----------



## BabyJayne

BabyJayne said:


> mommy43 said:
> 
> 
> ive not read all the thread sorry if its been covered already my lo is nearly 2 1/2 n we introduced the potty a while ago once she realised what it was for shes been brilliant she wees on it no problem she is still unsure about poo n its a bit hit n miss she prefers the big toilet for poo BUT this is all with her naked as soon as i try to dress her it all goes out the window even just a little pair of knickers n she forgets completely where have i gone wrong???
> 
> This is what I am worried about. Madeline has done a few wees in her potty at home when she has been waist-down naked, and has gone on of her own accord without me asking her or reminding her. But in nursery with a pull up on, she just wees in that. We are staying in tomorrow and I am trying knickers - I'm not very hopeful though. I think I will just have to put her on the potty/toilet every half hour/hour without waiting for her to tell me.Click to expand...

After posting this on Friday - we had a pretty bad day on Saturday with the attempt at knickers. First a poo in them, then she did two wees in pull ups. With nothing on she did all her wees and and a poo in the potty or on the toilet. She stayed in my dads on Saturday night, and did a poo and all her wees in the potty on Saturday and Sunday (all with nothing on). Then yesterday she went on the toilet for a wee and a poo. We went to the supermarket and she kept her pull up dry, weed on the loo, went to soft play and kept her pull up dry and weed on the toilet. She wet her pull ups when she had a nap - but other than that she was dry all day! She didn't always ask to go, I just kept taking her. Sometimes when I put her on there was nothing to come out - but I can't believe that in a couple of days she has gone from basically doing the odd wee on the potty to having a full dry day. Honestly, it came from nowhere. She is in nursery today so will be interesting to see how she gets on. They obviously won't have as much time as I did to keep asking her and taking her - so hope she tells them she needs to go.


----------



## catfromaus

Glad Madeline is doing so well- I am hoping that Emma will just click like that as well!!
She actually told me she needed to go- she was in her high chair, and said "pot pot!" usually she just takes herself and refuses to ask, so it was great to know that she can do it. Feeling good about how well she is doing, but I have just put her in nappies when we are out.


----------



## BabyJayne

catfromaus said:


> Glad Madeline is doing so well- I am hoping that Emma will just click like that as well!!
> She actually told me she needed to go- she was in her high chair, and said "pot pot!" usually she just takes herself and refuses to ask, so it was great to know that she can do it. Feeling good about how well she is doing, but I have just put her in nappies when we are out.

I don't think we have broken it at all yet, but yesterday was so encouraging that if she doesn't get better after this I'll be gutted! This is definitely the hardest thing I've done with her since weaning - I'm just winging it!
We have been using stickers as a reward for using her potty and the toilet and that seemed to work well.


----------



## CormacksGirl

Adam just didn't seem to be getting it last week so I was hoping this week would be better, but the heating is buggered and it's too cold to let him run about half nudey, plus I won't be able to get his pants and joggy bottoms dry quickly enough as we have no heating!!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey ladies, I haven't read all the thread yet but thought I'd pop in and see if anyone had any advice. We've been casually potty training for a while now, and more into it for the last fortnight. We are now dry in the house through the day. Summer HATES pooing though and if she has pants on she will poo in the pants 90% of the time. This has been an ongoing thing for months, this embarrassment and hysteria over pooing and just isn't really getting better. She'll do the occasional poo in the potty but freaks out over it and for the next few days will repeatedly poo anywhere BUT the potty. Not too sure what to do about that?

Also, when do you know they are ready to go public in pants? OH came to meet me from work on Sunday with the girls, forgot Summer had pants on and by the time they got to me (20 mins maybe) she'd peed herself? She said she forgot she had pants on, probable as she's used to being in nappies outside and OH himself forgot.

She is now very aware of toileting and has no accidents indoors with peeing.


----------



## BabyJayne

Natasha2605 said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't read all the thread yet but thought I'd pop in and see if anyone had any advice. We've been casually potty training for a while now, and more into it for the last fortnight. We are now dry in the house through the day. Summer HATES pooing though and if she has pants on she will poo in the pants 90% of the time. This has been an ongoing thing for months, this embarrassment and hysteria over pooing and just isn't really getting better. She'll do the occasional poo in the potty but freaks out over it and for the next few days will repeatedly poo anywhere BUT the potty. Not too sure what to do about that?
> 
> Also, when do you know they are ready to go public in pants? OH came to meet me from work on Sunday with the girls, forgot Summer had pants on and by the time they got to me (20 mins maybe) she'd peed herself? She said she forgot she had pants on, probable as she's used to being in nappies outside and OH himself forgot.
> 
> She is now very aware of toileting and has no accidents indoors with peeing.

I don't know with the poo thing - I just know that it's quite common. A few of Madeline's little friends are doing exactly the same thing. I guess it's just reinforcing it each time as you did with getting her to wee on the potty. It's so hard this potty training lark.

As with knowing when they are ready for pants outside, I'm not sure either. Do you treat her like she has pants on even when you are out - for example, taking her for regular wees even if she hasn't asked to etc? I know we have only had one successful wee-in-pants-free day - but even though she was in a pull up, I kept taking her to the loo every 30/45 mins, and kept reinforcing how we didn't want her monkeys to get wet (she has monkeys on the front of the pull ups), and she stayed dry. I am going to keep her in these for a while and treat them like pants when we are out (taking her to the loo all the time etc), and when she's had a giid run at being dry then we will swap to big girl knickers!


----------



## bambino156

Hi ladies, I need some advice! Lo is 2.5 and we hadn't started potty training as she hasn't shown any interest up until yesterday, although we had explained what the potty was for and bought her some kids books about using the potty etc. Yesterday out of the blue she told me she wanted to poo on the potty, I went and got it and she sat down and acually did it! I was thrilled! I cleaned her up, put some pants on her and explained she needs to tell me if she needs another poo or needs a wee. She did another poo and a wee on the potty before bed, all good. 
My mum looks after lo whilst I work, so today she went to mums in her pants and I explained she needs to tell Gran if she needs a wee etc. I get back to mums after work to find lo back in a nappy. Apparently she'd had an accident and wee'd all over the lounge carpet, which is to be expected but my mum doesn't handle these things very well. What mum wants to do is keep lo in the pull up nappies we use atm and take her to the potty regularly. It just feels like a step backwards when lo seemed to be getting on quite well at home, when she has a nappy on she just lets it go. I don't know what to do, my mum has just had an operation and can't carry her to and from the potty quickly to catch any accidents and I feel bad for potentially making more work for her. 
When we got home I took off lo's nappy and put her pants on and she's done another poo in the potty already. 

Do you think it could work for me to do full on training at home with pants etc and then mum to do things her way at her house? Or will it be too confusing for lo?

Any advice hugely appreciated! xx


----------



## leelee

Natasha2605 said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't read all the thread yet but thought I'd pop in and see if anyone had any advice. We've been casually potty training for a while now, and more into it for the last fortnight. We are now dry in the house through the day. Summer HATES pooing though and if she has pants on she will poo in the pants 90% of the time. This has been an ongoing thing for months, this embarrassment and hysteria over pooing and just isn't really getting better. She'll do the occasional poo in the potty but freaks out over it and for the next few days will repeatedly poo anywhere BUT the potty. Not too sure what to do about that?
> 
> Also, when do you know they are ready to go public in pants? OH came to meet me from work on Sunday with the girls, forgot Summer had pants on and by the time they got to me (20 mins maybe) she'd peed herself? She said she forgot she had pants on, probable as she's used to being in nappies outside and OH himself forgot.
> 
> She is now very aware of toileting and has no accidents indoors with peeing.

Hi Natasha,

I just went out with Max without a nappy from the beginning. He had accidents in public for 2 days and since then he has been dry. Maybe try it on a day where you are just going short distances.

It sounds like she is doing great x


----------



## leelee

bambino156 said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice! Lo is 2.5 and we hadn't started potty training as she hasn't shown any interest up until yesterday, although we had explained what the potty was for and bought her some kids books about using the potty etc. Yesterday out of the blue she told me she wanted to poo on the potty, I went and got it and she sat down and acually did it! I was thrilled! I cleaned her up, put some pants on her and explained she needs to tell me if she needs another poo or needs a wee. She did another poo and a wee on the potty before bed, all good.
> My mum looks after lo whilst I work, so today she went to mums in her pants and I explained she needs to tell Gran if she needs a wee etc. I get back to mums after work to find lo back in a nappy. Apparently she'd had an accident and wee'd all over the lounge carpet, which is to be expected but my mum doesn't handle these things very well. What mum wants to do is keep lo in the pull up nappies we use atm and take her to the potty regularly. It just feels like a step backwards when lo seemed to be getting on quite well at home, when she has a nappy on she just lets it go. I don't know what to do, my mum has just had an operation and can't carry her to and from the potty quickly to catch any accidents and I feel bad for potentially making more work for her.
> When we got home I took off lo's nappy and put her pants on and she's done another poo in the potty already.
> 
> Do you think it could work for me to do full on training at home with pants etc and then mum to do things her way at her house? Or will it be too confusing for lo?
> 
> Any advice hugely appreciated! xx

It sounds like your LO is doing amazingly well. Is there anyway you could take some time off work so you can spend a few days with her, helping her getting to grips with it all. 

I would have thought that going between the pull-ups and pants would confuse your LO but it's a difficult situation if your Mum doesn't want to do that.


----------



## katieandfras

Hello all!

Well I am so massively proud of my little girl. After absolutely refusing to take her napy off a few weeks ago, to just about getting her to sit on the toilet (we have bypassed the potty as she just does not want to go near it) today she has done all her wees - except 3 wee accidents on the toilet!! 

I cannot believe the progress made. I bit the bullet and went straight to knickers as heard pull ups can confuse them? So we walked to my mums, and 3 hours later - no wees? I new she must want to go and was holding it in as she kept saying her tummy was sore. I said ok lets sit on the toilet and see if we can push the wee out - and just like that she weed!:happydance: Although she wasnt sitting properly on the toilet and wouldnt bend properly :dohh: so she peed mostly over my hand but I was so proud of her!! After that I just asked every 15/20 mins if she needed to go and when she said yes she just went! She only weed in her pants a couple of times but was only a tiny bit then fnished the wee on the toilet!!

I am so happy/proud I could burst!! Hoping tomorrow is as successful - although she didnt poo at all today and I'm wondering how this will go as she usually hides for her poos?


----------



## katieandfras

Natasha2605 said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't read all the thread yet but thought I'd pop in and see if anyone had any advice. We've been casually potty training for a while now, and more into it for the last fortnight. We are now dry in the house through the day. Summer HATES pooing though and if she has pants on she will poo in the pants 90% of the time. This has been an ongoing thing for months, this embarrassment and hysteria over pooing and just isn't really getting better. She'll do the occasional poo in the potty but freaks out over it and for the next few days will repeatedly poo anywhere BUT the potty. Not too sure what to do about that?
> 
> Also, when do you know they are ready to go public in pants? OH came to meet me from work on Sunday with the girls, forgot Summer had pants on and by the time they got to me (20 mins maybe) she'd peed herself? She said she forgot she had pants on, probable as she's used to being in nappies outside and OH himself forgot.
> 
> She is now very aware of toileting and has no accidents indoors with peeing.

I have no advice with regards to the pooing - but my LO is exactly the same! She has always hid when pooing then when I ask if shes pooed she blames her brother. Today was our first day with pants and the toilet and she didnt go at all, but will let you know tomorrow what happens!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

All the LO's genuinely sound like they are doing amazing. Well done everyone.

No accidents here today. All wees on the potty. He doesn't tell us he needs to go yet so we just keep asking him to try. It's the poo I'm dreading as he tells us when he needs one but previously when we've asked he's refused to do it anywhere other than a nappy. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## leelee

No wee accidents today but another poo in the pants.


----------



## catfromaus

Bambino- it might take your LO longer, but I would do things your Mums way. Potty training is the hardest thing I have done as a parent so far, and I can completely understand your mother not being up for it!
Natasha- this might sound weird, but maybe if your LO went to the toilet with you, sees that Mummy poos, she might not be embarrassed about it. I also get incredibly, over the top excited about poos in the potty, and at the beginning she had "potty sweets" for every time she went, maybe introduce them for poos?


----------



## catfromaus

Took Emma to church today in pull ups- she had no accidents! I took her to the potty each hour, and she went twice!! So proud of my girl right now!!


----------



## BabyJayne

catfromaus said:


> Took Emma to church today in pull ups- she had no accidents! I took her to the potty each hour, and she went twice!! So proud of my girl right now!!

That's great! Well done Emma. 

Madeline had a hit and miss day in nursery yesterday. She did some wees on the potty, but she also had an accident. Nursery put her in proper pants and said she seemed to be holding it in as she wanted to carry on doing what she was doing at the time. They took her and she would sit for a minute, do nothing, and then run back to her activity. They put her in pull ups for her sleep, and she kept them dry afterwards. At home she did a poo on the toilet and two wees in her potty. She is with the in-laws today so hoping for a dry day as they can give her full on attention.

I usually work Wed Thur Fri, but this week I am doing Tue, Wed, Thur. I'm gutted because after our dry day Monday, I could have really reinforced it with her if I was off Tuesday as usual. She seems to be getting it though...I am cautiously hopeful!


----------



## catfromaus

Madeline sounds like she is doing great!
Emma has had the whole day in pull ups, no accidents, and a few times I have taken her to the toilet, and she has gone! Big, big progress.


----------



## leelee

We were out all day today and no accidents at all. He can defo tell me when he needs the loo. When we came back home I took his pants off and left him naked from the waist down to see what would happen with regards pooing. Well he just pooed behind the couch! I wonder when it is going to click with him?


----------



## katieandfras

Ok so had 1 accident today and rest of day on the toilet! Still no poo though, she seems to save them for her nappy at night :s

I seem tohave a problem with the wee actually going in the toilet though? Its quite hard to explain - she doesnt use a special training seat as hates it but when she sits on the toilet it seems to go everywhere but the toilet?? Anyone else have a girl with this problem? :shrug:


----------



## catfromaus

Leelee- will be thinking of you! Sounds like he is doing a great job to be completely dry, and awesome that he can tell you he needs to go!
Maybe if he likes to hide for his poos, you just need to catch him doing it, put him on the potty, and then make a big giant ridiculous fuss over him- hopefully he'll want to do it again.
Katie- have you taken her shopping for a toilet seat? Emma has a yellow one and she is in love with it. When we go in public she does get everything in the bowl though, so not really sure about that one!


----------



## SarahJayne_x

hi guys, looking for advice, please check link 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/toddler-pre-school/1312061-potty-training-my-wits-end-very-long-whining-lot-background-info.html


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Seems to be a lot of poo issues. Yesterday was our first potty training poo encounter. He's a bit constipated at the moment and was resisting going. He wouldn't sit on the potty but he did let me catch it in the potty lol

Today we ventured out and he stayed dry all day. He even did a wee on the potty of his own accord which was a first. One accident just before bedtime. 

Day 5 tomorrow. But I don't think we'll be going back to nappies!


----------



## leelee

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Seems to be a lot of poo issues. Yesterday was our first potty training poo encounter. He's a bit constipated at the moment and was resisting going. He wouldn't sit on the potty but he did let me catch it in the potty lol
> 
> Today we ventured out and he stayed dry all day. He even did a wee on the potty of his own accord which was a first. One accident just before bedtime.
> 
> Day 5 tomorrow. But I don't think we'll be going back to nappies!

Well done Rexy!!!

Max is perfect with his wees now. No accidents at all for over a week. The poos are a nightmare though.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Leelee, do you know when Max has pooed or does it just kinda happen quickly?

Kai always told us when he needs to go. Opposite with a wee though!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

So my son can hold his wee for HOURS!!!
He must have held it for about 3 hours the other day!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

MaskedKitteh said:


> So my son can hold his wee for HOURS!!!
> He must have held it for about 3 hours the other day!

Kai went 5 hours yesterday. I was getting worried :wacko:


----------



## bambino156

What do you ladies do if you go out, take a potty or a travel potty with you? My lo will not entertain the idea of sitting on a toilet and obviously I won't force her x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I've got the potette plus travel potty


----------



## angelic_one

Hi guys, my little girl is only 22 months but both us and nursery feel she is ready to start potty training, she has communicated when she needs a poo for about 4 months already, we bought a potty about a month ago and have had it around for her to familiarise herself with and have told her that it is for poopoos and weewees. 
We had our first nappy off time last night and it ended with a weewee on the floor, but it gave us a chance to show her what weewees were like without a nappy and explain that is what a potty is for.

The only thing I'm concerned about- and I might be being silly, I don't know, I've not done this before...but for me, her potty does not look comfy at all. She seems to like the idea of a potty and will go to sit on it but it looks very awkward for her to get onto and she doesn't stay on it for long. I'm wondering whether it is worth investing in a more expensive, comfier potty... has anyone else considered this at all?


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava's been potty trained - through the day - for around 2 months. We started using pull ups when out and just pants/naked at home. I just ask her every hour or so if she needs a wee but now she says when. 

We gave up with the pull ups after about two weeks and just put her straight into normal pants as she is less likely to wee as the feeling isn't too great!


----------



## catfromaus

Well, Emma has only been in nappies for bed since Wednesday, and no accidents yet! Thursday she actually went for 6 hours without doing anything, then raced for the potty when we got home, but she has been happy to use toilets other times.
I used the advice I got from this thread- the pull ups have pictures on them (Wiggles) and we talk about how we want to keep Wiggles clean. So far, so good!
I don't have a travel potty, and she varies between using the potty and toilet at home as well. 
As for getting a more comfy potty, I gave Emma some stickers and she decorated a cheap one. She loves it and will sit on it for ages.
Good luck all!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

angelic_one said:


> Hi guys, my little girl is only 22 months but both us and nursery feel she is ready to start potty training, she has communicated when she needs a poo for about 4 months already, we bought a potty about a month ago and have had it around for her to familiarise herself with and have told her that it is for poopoos and weewees.
> We had our first nappy off time last night and it ended with a weewee on the floor, but it gave us a chance to show her what weewees were like without a nappy and explain that is what a potty is for.
> 
> The only thing I'm concerned about- and I might be being silly, I don't know, I've not done this before...but for me, her potty does not look comfy at all. She seems to like the idea of a potty and will go to sit on it but it looks very awkward for her to get onto and she doesn't stay on it for long. I'm wondering whether it is worth investing in a more expensive, comfier potty... has anyone else considered this at all?

I paid around £13 for a summer Dino potty from toys r us. My son finds it roomy and comfortable. Worth the price :flower:


----------



## WW1

Hi all. We're joining you on this fun part of parenthood (note the sarcasm). R is 3 in January. We tried in the summer but she wasn't ready. I'm a teacher so we've waited until 1/2 term to try again. 

So far 3 pees in pants, 1 in the potty. For those using training pants, how many pairs do you have? I'm going to go out and get some more as we're going through them pretty quickly. 

Not loving this aspect of parenthood I have to say!


----------



## choc

We were in the car today and Aidan said " i need a wee wee"! I am so proud! We were nearly home so we asked him to hold it til we got home. He went on the potty and did a big wee! He had a tiny little wet patch in his pants but i ignored it. I am really happy though!
He hasnt had any proper wee accidents for a few weeks now (with me anyway. The childminders is another story) . He does still tend to have a small wet patch in his pants where he leaves it too late and leaks a bit out before taking himself to the potty.
I have also bought more bribes for the poos as although he hasn't done them in his pants he has done 1 in the bath and 2 in his bedtime nappy over the last few days. So i am hoping to re encourage him to use the potty again. 

Everyone is doing great, well done! 

WW1 we didn't use training pants just normal ones but we had about 20!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Well done Aidan!

We had our first proper trip out yesterday and it was his first time weeing in public. He used the travel potty. So six days of potty training and he's had 2 accidents. He now takes himself to the potty without us having to ask him. I'm very proud of him.

WW1 we did not use training pants either, just regular ones.


----------



## choc

Well done to your LO too! Thats fab! Aidan always takes himself to the potty too but because he just goes without saying anything i was worried he might not ask when out and about. But he is getting better and better at it everyday!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

choc said:


> Well done to your LO too! Thats fab! Aidan always takes himself to the potty too but because he just goes without saying anything i was worried he might not ask when out and about. But he is getting better and better at it everyday!

I did use bribery when out yesterday and asked him to try before we left for home. I could just imagine a puddle in his car seat otherwise lol


----------



## Jchihuahua

We've started again with Daisy today. This is the fourth time we've attempted potty training. We tried in February, July and September and she wasn't ready at all. She goes to nursery for her 15 hours after Christmas and I really want her toilet trained by then. We havent had any luck today though, just accidents. She still just doesn't seem to know when she needs a wee.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Jchihuahua said:


> We've started again with Daisy today. This is the fourth time we've attempted potty training. We tried in February, July and September and she wasn't ready at all. She goes to nursery for her 15 hours after Christmas and I really want her toilet trained by then. We havent had any luck today though, just accidents. She still just doesn't seem to know when she needs a wee.

That's the reason I really wanted Kai to be out of nappies. We left Kai naked on the bottom half for the first 3 days and stayed in until day 4 when we had a short trip to the supermarket.

Does Daisy tell you after she's done a wee in her nappy? That's how it started with Kai. She will get there :hugs:


----------



## WW1

Jchihuahua said:


> We've started again with Daisy today. This is the fourth time we've attempted potty training. We tried in February, July and September and she wasn't ready at all. She goes to nursery for her 15 hours after Christmas and I really want her toilet trained by then. We havent had any luck today though, just accidents. She still just doesn't seem to know when she needs a wee.

That's exactly how Rebecca is. I think I'm adding pressure wanting to get it sorted during a school holiday but I don't see how else I can do it. 

Working mums - how are you making sure your LO is still training when not in your care? I can't see how daycare can keep as close an eye on her as I can even though I know they'll do their best.


----------



## shazney22

Im trying to potty training but keep failing, I put my daughter in pants today and she peed in the space of 15 minutes at different points on the carpet lol, I then gave in and put pull up pants on her, when I ask her if she needs to pee on the potty she says yes but wont go and then Ive a puddle to clean up lol help please, I also have a toilet seat for her but she wont go to that, shes ok wearing pants. Am I training too early? she is 25 months, 26 months soon. any tips?


----------



## catfromaus

Shazney- I am not sure. Emma is now 28 months, and I honestly feel I can say she is toilet trained during the day. Only you know if your LO is ready. Emma was telling me when she had dirtied her nappy, so I gave it a try.
The first day is always full of accidents, whether they are ready or not. I kept Emma naked from the waist down. You can read this thread to see how others have gone about it at the beginning.
Everyone seems to be doing really well- choc, Aiden seems like Emma, she takes herself as well! She still isn't asking to go when we are out, but I am taking her every hour and she doesn't have any accidents. She is using pull ups when out.
Good luck to all, this has definitely been the most unpleasant part of parenting so far, can't believe I have to do it all again with my other kids :(


----------



## leelee

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Leelee, do you know when Max has pooed or does it just kinda happen quickly?
> 
> Kai always told us when he needs to go. Opposite with a wee though!

Hi Emz,

Max won't tell me when he is about to poo, but he generally goes very quiet or hides. He still hasn't pooed on the toilet but he has been trying He is full trained with wees now though.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ladies, Im not actually potty training, LO is only 21 months. But we have been letting her run around with no nappy on for the last few days. (She has been wearing pyjama bottoms though, as its quite chilly)

I know when she needs to pee, and she hovers around the potty and tells me she needs to go. She crosses her legs and holds her bits and looks so uncomfortable. She will sit on the potty no problem but wont pee on it. I dont think she knows how to pee on demand (iykwim) And usually pees a few minutes later, or waits until I put her nappy on. She didnt pee on the floor at all today, so she must have held it in for ages!

Should I stop with the nappy off business, as I dont want her to be holding it in and being uncomfortable. Or is it worth persevering and hoping she figures out how to actually go on the potty?

I must add, I am in no rush whatsoever to have her trained. Only because she tells me she needs to go do we have her nappy off.


----------



## leelee

Jchihuahua said:


> We've started again with Daisy today. This is the fourth time we've attempted potty training. We tried in February, July and September and she wasn't ready at all. She goes to nursery for her 15 hours after Christmas and I really want her toilet trained by then. We havent had any luck today though, just accidents. She still just doesn't seem to know when she needs a wee.

Hi,

If she is happy to sit on the toilet/potty I would carry on. I wasn't overly sure if Max knew when he needed a wee but within 2 days he was telling me he needed to go, and after about 4 days he could sit on the toilet and wee before we went out etc.


----------



## choc

Those who are asking how to start, we did start off naked at about 18 months. I kept an eye on him and when he started to go for a wee I grabbed him and put him on the potty saying 'wee wee quick, potty'. He would usually get some in there and we would be really happy and say well done. He then started taking himself at about 19 months. He wasn't ready for pants til he was nearly 24 months though. He just wee'd in them.


----------



## leelee

I started trying to put Max on the potty/toilet at 22 months but it wasn't until he was 31 months that he would actually sit on either. So it took ages for him to come around to the idea!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Thanks for the advice :). She pooed on the potty but only because I knew she was about to and made her go on it. She didn't want to go on it and cried and asked for her napy but then was proud when she had done it. She was totally unaware of needing a wee all day though. She said 'oh no, I've been leaking' the first time she weed on the floor :lol:.


----------



## leelee

Jchihuahua said:


> Thanks for the advice :). She pooed on the potty but only because I knew she was about to and made her go on it. She didn't want to go on it and cried and asked for her napy but then was proud when she had done it. She was totally unaware of needing a wee all day though. She said 'oh no, I've been leaking' the first time she weed on the floor :lol:.

Well done to her on the poo! I am still waiting for the elusive poo from Max :)


----------



## leelee

Woo hoo - we had a breakthrough today! He pooed in his night nappy this morning and then weed on the floor. The wee was my fault though, as he was distracted and I didn't remind him. 

Anyway, for the rest of the day he weed in the toilet (at his request) and then in the afternoon he told me he needed a poo. He just sat up on the toilet and did a poo. I was over the moon and we rang his daddy, nana, grandad and auntie. I also gave him the car at the top of the fridge. He was thrilled. I am hoping this will continue :cloud9:


----------



## catfromaus

Such good news leelee xx

Yesterday was a setback for us- 2 wees in her pants :(


----------



## leelee

catfromaus said:


> Such good news leelee xx
> 
> Yesterday was a setback for us- 2 wees in her pants :(

Thanks Cat.

I think there are going to be days that they have setbacks. I was shocked Max weed himself this morning because he hadn't for a week & a half. We will all get there in the end!


----------



## choc

Thats fab Leelee well done! We had a Poo in the pants today 
We went to a theme park for the whole day today. He asked for 2 wee's, and then at the end if the day full on wet himself on some play equipment! Thought he did quite well though seeing as ut was a very busy and exciting day.

Just wish I could get the poos in track again. Bribery worked for a week but its not anymore. I really wanted to sort it during this half term week before he goes back to childminders.


----------



## leelee

choc said:


> Thats fab Leelee well done! We had a Poo in the pants today
> We went to a theme park for the whole day today. He asked for 2 wee's, and then at the end if the day full on wet himself on some play equipment! Thought he did quite well though seeing as ut was a very busy and exciting day.
> 
> Just wish I could get the poos in track again. Bribery worked for a week but its not anymore. I really wanted to sort it during this half term week before he goes back to childminders.

How are things going today Choc?

We had visitors today but Max still did a poo in the toilet. He had 2 wee accidents but am not overly bothered with this, as he was distracted and so was I.


----------



## catfromaus

Max is going so well! 
Emma seems back on track, no accidents yesterday. Cannot wait to be able to take her out and not worry about her wetting herself.


----------



## leelee

catfromaus said:


> Max is going so well!
> Emma seems back on track, no accidents yesterday. Cannot wait to be able to take her out and not worry about her wetting herself.

That's brilliant that Emma is back on track! Yes, am looking forward to them days myself!


----------



## choc

leelee said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Thats fab Leelee well done! We had a Poo in the pants today
> We went to a theme park for the whole day today. He asked for 2 wee's, and then at the end if the day full on wet himself on some play equipment! Thought he did quite well though seeing as ut was a very busy and exciting day.
> 
> Just wish I could get the poos in track again. Bribery worked for a week but its not anymore. I really wanted to sort it during this half term week before he goes back to childminders.
> 
> How are things going today Choc?
> 
> We had visitors today but Max still did a poo in the toilet. He had 2 wee accidents but am not overly bothered with this, as he was distracted and so was I.Click to expand...

Fine today, been out a lot so i asked him if he needed to go a few times at my friends house which he said yes to. Kind if wish I had just trusted him to tell me but I didn't have the guts! He asked to go in asda and he has used the potty at home as usual. 2 poos, both in nappy at wake up times after nap and this morning. I so just need him to Poo in the loo!


----------



## leelee

choc said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc said:
> 
> 
> Thats fab Leelee well done! We had a Poo in the pants today
> We went to a theme park for the whole day today. He asked for 2 wee's, and then at the end if the day full on wet himself on some play equipment! Thought he did quite well though seeing as ut was a very busy and exciting day.
> 
> Just wish I could get the poos in track again. Bribery worked for a week but its not anymore. I really wanted to sort it during this half term week before he goes back to childminders.
> 
> How are things going today Choc?
> 
> We had visitors today but Max still did a poo in the toilet. He had 2 wee accidents but am not overly bothered with this, as he was distracted and so was I.Click to expand...
> 
> Fine today, been out a lot so i asked him if he needed to go a few times at my friends house which he said yes to. Kind if wish I had just trusted him to tell me but I didn't have the guts! He asked to go in asda and he has used the potty at home as usual. 2 poos, both in nappy at wake up times after nap and this morning. I so just need him to Poo in the loo!Click to expand...

It will come! I thought Max never would. The 2 things I found useful was the 'poo goes to pooland' story and the bribe of the car at the top of the fridge.


----------



## choc

I am doing both those things Leelee! I'll keep at it x


----------



## suz29

Hey, sorry to gatecrash. 
I've been potty training my son for about 3 weeks now, it's going not too bad and most days we have no accidents but my problem is he has never asked to go to the toilet if I don't take him he will just pee. He has great bladder control and can hold it for a couple of hours. We have never had any accidents when out and about, only in the house. I don't know if he's just being lazy and doesn't want to stop playing when he's at home or if he really isn't getting it. Is anyone else having similar problems? Thanks


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Well done Max & Emma

Suz you're LO sounds like they're doing brilliantly. Kai only just started telling me he needs a wee the past couple of days. I've just had to keep reminding him that he doesn't want to get Thomas wet (on his pants) and that he must tell me when he needs to go. Seems to have worked. 

Day 9 for us and our first all day trip out away from home. Pleased to say no accidents and he asked for the potty 3 times x


----------



## choc

We had a poo on the potty!!! I am so happy! Ok, so I think it was an accident as he went for a wee and I think the poo just came out, but I don't really care! It meant I could make a huge fuss, we rang his dad at work, he got 1 of the cars we have had on display as presents and 3 choc buttons!
Please let him do it again tomorrow..................


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Go Aidan :D well done x


----------



## choc

Thanks! We went to a Halloween party this afternoon and he pooed in his pants! Hoping it was just cos we weren't at home though.


----------



## catfromaus

Hoping for plenty more poos in the potty today choc!!!!
Yesterday we stopped using pull ups when out (I think I will only use them when she goes to creche at church, because she has never asked anyone except me to help her go) and she had no accidents! I was so nervous and carried around a cleaning kit all day :) we went out for dinner and she kept refusing to go, but managed to hold it in until we got home and she could use her potty. Things are going well!
In more disgusting news, she did have a massive diarrhea poo on the potty yesterday and it was honestly the most disgusting thing I have ever had to clean! Not to mention that it took her nearly 40 minutes, and stank for the entire time she was sitting there. Yuck. Glad for this thread- I have been wanting to moan about that all day!


----------



## mtemptress

hi guys what age do you think potty training is best to start


----------



## leelee

mtemptress said:


> hi guys what age do you think potty training is best to start

Not really sure - I think it depends on the child and when you think they are ready


----------



## leelee

Everyone is doing great :)

We had a setback today. 2 poos in his pants. We were staying at my parents house though, and I was having a lie in, so this may be why.

Fingers crossed for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## catfromaus

I didn't start until Emma was telling me she had dirtied her nappy.


----------



## barasti

Anyone... I am feeling completely desperate. Even if you read this, I thank you.

I feel totally disillusioned with my 2 yo girl. She was going brilliantly, using the potty more than not, for the last week. Now she refuses to go, and even looks me straight in the eye and wets her pants. I feel I have come so far with her and I don't want to put her back into nappies except for when we go out, i'll use pull ups. 

I have been in the house hovering over her every move for 10 days. We have not gone anywhere except the backyard for those 10 days. We both have cabin fever!! I want to go back to the gym and she wants to go back to playgroup. I always remind her to tell me when she has to go, I am SO over hearing myself speak about it.

In the 10 days we have been potty training, she has only wet the bed 3 times. Surely that is an achievement?

Any hints or tips???

Much love in advance!


----------



## Renner

I just recently read online from babycenter an article called potty training in 3 days. If you google, 3 day potty training you will find it. I understand the concept and it might work for some but it seems to be very time consuming!

**Another thought is if your baby loves a certain character, i.e yo gabba gabba, dora, thomas the train.. buy him/her a pair of undies with the character and explain that dora or such, doesnt like to get wet from pee or poop so you should go to the potty so (the character) doesnt get dirty! Ive heard it works really well!

I havent tried it, my daughter is 16 months old. I know she ready for potty training as she often runs to me and says "poop, poop!" She usually does this because she enjoys sitting on the potty and throwing toilet paper into it LOL :dohh: but the last couple times she has actually went poop!:happydance: We laugh and shout in joy and she loves it but I havent actually routinely say her on the potty. I feel like shes too young and dont want to rush her :( but then I dont want to stall her if she is trying and knows what she is doing! Ugh soo hard to decide what to do!


----------



## catfromaus

^the character thing really does work. Here they sell pull ups with the Wiggles on them, and Emma completely understood that she didn't want the Wiggles to get dirty!
Renner, I would keep using the potty as fun, casually for a few more weeks at least, then see how she is going. Before disposables, most kids were trained by 18 months, so it is completely possible! Personally I have really not enjoyed this, and will hold off as long as possible before training the next one. I can't wait to go out without worrying about cleaning mess up!


----------



## choc

2 more poos on the potty today! I am over the moon. Hopefully we are getting somewhere now! 
Wee's have been fab still apart from the wet patch he does first, lazy boy!


----------



## Natasha2605

So we have had more completely dry days for both pooing and peeing. The pooing is MASSIVE for us! So proud. Having dry outings at toddlers etc. but question... Is it normal for them to eventually toilet every 4 hours or so? Summer has peed at half 9, pooed and peed in potty at half 1 ish but nothing since. What does this mean, if anything? Before she was every hour peeing if not more frequently.


----------



## catfromaus

Well done Choc! He really seems to have this cracked :)

Emma will wee more often at home than she does out. She has gone 6 hours while out (I was just waiting for an accident the whole time!)


----------



## Groovychick

My daughter is nearly 17 months old and is definitely starting to show more awareness of her bowel movements. I am planning on buying her a potty and a few potty training books to introduce her to the idea and see where we go from there. :)


----------



## leelee

choc said:


> 2 more poos on the potty today! I am over the moon. Hopefully we are getting somewhere now!
> Wee's have been fab still apart from the wet patch he does first, lazy boy!

That's fab news!!!


----------



## leelee

Natasha2605 said:


> So we have had more completely dry days for both pooing and peeing. The pooing is MASSIVE for us! So proud. Having dry outings at toddlers etc. but question... Is it normal for them to eventually toilet every 4 hours or so? Summer has peed at half 9, pooed and peed in potty at half 1 ish but nothing since. What does this mean, if anything? Before she was every hour peeing if not more frequently.

Well done Summer :)


----------



## choc

And another poo in potty this morning! Yay! I am hoping, hoping, hoping he continues at his childminders on monday!

Well done everyone else who is cracking the poos and having dry days!


----------



## Groovychick

:thumbup:


----------



## catfromaus

Emma is doing really well when she is with me- but still not asking when with anyone else. Yesterday she had a poo in her pull ups at sunday school. At the moment I have her in pants unless she is going to be looked after by someone else, then she has pull ups on. She went to the toilet just before Sunday school, and it is only an hour long! Frustrating :)
Glad everyone seems to be going really well!


----------



## choc

I am sure it will just take a bit if time, maybe you will need to bite the bullet and put her in pants full time if she doesn't get it with other people soon. Maybe pants will encourage her to ask?

Aidan has his first day back with the childminder tomorrow after 10 days with me. He has been doing so well and I pray he continues it with her. I am not holding my breath though, he didn't do so well last time.


----------



## leelee

Hi all!

Well Max has had a total regression, weeing all over the floor and pooing on the floor for the 1st half of today. I think it is an attention thing because he was with my OH while I was cleaning upstairs. He then did his wee in the toilet for me. I don't think he wants to do it with anyone else.


----------



## catfromaus

Leelee, max sounds like Emma! Fully trained, but only with me! I was thinking I might leave her with Mum for a few hours and see if she will ask to go then before leaving her in Sunday school with pants on- there are about 25 kids there, so I think I need to start smaller!
Hope Aidan does well with the childminder.


----------



## Alias

Hi all! I'm on day 3 of trying to train my 2 1/2yo girl. She is doing really well, more success than failure. One accident today when we walked to the shops, but 4 pees and a poop in her potty or the toilet. So my question to you all... We go to playgroup usually on Tuesday. Am I better off bringing her as usual but in a pullup, or skipping it. I don't think I should bring her in her underwear, she is not ready for that. 

Also, when she does have an accident she gets a bit down and asks for a nappy. I have to encourage her to get on the potty the next time. Any suggestions on how to get her over the accidents while still letting her know she shouldn't pee her pants?


----------



## catfromaus

Not sure Alias- I use pull ups, but Emma does tend to have accidents in them! I honestly think the first week I just stayed home!
I don't make a big deal about accidents at all. We both just say "oops" and clean up. She will usually help me mop the floor, but if that was upsetting her I wouldn't ask her to do that. I think she already knows that accidents aren't good, the yucky feeling of being wet is enough reminder to go in the potty next time :)


----------



## leelee

Alias said:


> Hi all! I'm on day 3 of trying to train my 2 1/2yo girl. She is doing really well, more success than failure. One accident today when we walked to the shops, but 4 pees and a poop in her potty or the toilet. So my question to you all... We go to playgroup usually on Tuesday. Am I better off bringing her as usual but in a pullup, or skipping it. I don't think I should bring her in her underwear, she is not ready for that.
> 
> Also, when she does have an accident she gets a bit down and asks for a nappy. I have to encourage her to get on the potty the next time. Any suggestions on how to get her over the accidents while still letting her know she shouldn't pee her pants?

With Max I stayed in for 2 days and then from day 3 I just put pants on him and we just got on with it. He did have accidents the first day we went out but after that he hasn't had any wee accidents outside the home (I don't think he has anyway).


----------



## Alias

Thanks guys. The more I think about it, the more I think we should skip playgroup this week. 

One more question... She s good about being able to do what she needs when on the potty, but has yet to tell me she needs the potty, even when I ask. When should she be able to do this?


----------



## choc

So... Aidan was dry all day with the childminder! He even did a Poo in the potty. I am so bloody happy and now she knows I haven't been lying!! I am so glad he is transferring it over there.

Alias it took Aidan a couple of weeks to start asking. When ever we went out I would say to him," if you need a wee wee tell mummy, say wee wee mummy" and would get him ro practice saying it to me. "say wee wee mummy, no wee wee in.pants" i kept the phrasing exactly the same every time and kept the phrasing simple, even though he is a great talker. Now he shouts i need a wee wee in the middle of tesco! Took a while though.


----------



## leelee

choc said:


> So... Aidan was dry all day with the childminder! He even did a Poo in the potty. I am so bloody happy and now she knows I haven't been lying!! I am so glad he is transferring it over there.
> 
> Alias it took Aidan a couple of weeks to start asking. When ever we went out I would say to him," if you need a wee wee tell mummy, say wee wee mummy" and would get him ro practice saying it to me. "say wee wee mummy, no wee wee in.pants" i kept the phrasing exactly the same every time and kept the phrasing simple, even though he is a great talker. Now he shouts i need a wee wee in the middle of tesco! Took a while though.

That is brilliant news. I know it was really stressing you out! You must be so proud of him. I need Max to do that now :)


----------



## choc

Thanks leelee, yes it was really stressing me out. I am so so so proud of him!
Max will get there, i think its just a case of waiting for it to be second nature for them. Aidan wasn't doing it with cm before half term but after 10 days solid with me being dry, it is obviously becoming 'normal' for him now and he is getting it right in other places too.


----------



## catfromaus

So glad for you choc!


----------



## shazney22

yay my daughter sat on the toilet tonight, this is a wee start for me - stickers seem to be helping at encouraging her, she also sat on the potty :D pleased I am getting somewhere, just need to persevere now :)


----------



## smokey

We found stickers to be a big encouragment, everytime he tells me he needs a wee and uses his potty he gets to pick a sticker and stick it on his potty so he can see how many times hes used it.
He loves to show his daddy any new stickers when he gets in from work and we do the same thing with his potty at his nanny and grandmas.
We arnt potty training full time yet just for a few hours a day in big boy pants (i also found letting him pick out his own pants and potty to buy in the shop helped)
After holiday we will be tryimg full time because I didnt want him getting upset if he had an accident wearing pants on holiday, being a disney holiday hes bound to get distracted and excited and forget to tell me.


----------



## BabyJayne

Everyone is doing so well! Well done mummies (and daddies) and LOs!

I've just popped back in to say - I think we've cracked it! Madeline has been dry for four days now, I'm so proud of her. I think it just suddenly clicked and all of a sudden she was asking to go on the potty/toilet. She had been using the toilet and potty for a few weeks when she didn't have pants or pull ups on, but as soon as I put them on her she didn't seem to get it, and didn't tell me she wanted to go etc. 

She has been in knickers for four days now, and she has only had one accident - which was when she was at MILs. To be fair though, MIL was in the kitchen and Madeline in the front room, and couldn't pull her leggings down quick enough.

A couple of months ago I would have said there was no way she will be potty trained before Xmas - yet here we are! Just hope there is no regression or anything as I know that can happen. Well, on to night-time dryness then!


----------



## choc

Well done Madeline, thats great!


----------



## XJessicaX

Right ladies. I didnt realise I would be coming in this thread for quite some months but here I am. 
My LO is telling me "poo poo" before she goes for a poo. She looks at me expectantly and I am struggling with what to do now. I bought her a potty and she calls it a "poo poo potty" and sits on it but then plays around with it. If we have naked bum time after the bath she sometimes tells me she needs a poo, then crouches on the bathroom floor and goes there! If I lift her up onto the potty she glares at me and will jump off.
My MIL is a HV and says she is initiating starting the potty training process and that I would be stupid to ignore it. LO is pretty forward in regards to speech so I dont think it will be that long until shes talking in full sentences and I was hoping to be able to wait until she was talking on an almost adult level before starting the training. I dont really want to potty train. Not now, not in winter and not with 5-6 weeks left of being pregnant. Next summer would be perfect but would I be making life harder for myself by ignoring her telling me?


----------



## catfromaus

I wouldn't do it Jessica- it is hard work, and then most people say that they regress when new baby arrives, so it might take you a few weeks, have a few weeks dry, and then have to start again. Also, I know I physically wouldn't be up for it at 34 weeks pregnant! 
I would keep the potty around, let her use it if she wants. Emma used to sit on her potty after bathtime before we started using it properly. 
Up to you, I am just honestly thinking you are making life more difficult than it needs to be!!


----------



## XJessicaX

Thank god for that! I will re-start at 2. Phew...FAR too lazy to embark on something like potty training!


----------



## Alias

I'd leave it as well. DD was a long time of sitting but notbusing the potty, then occasional use, before we really thought she was ready. 

We had a gooid day yesterday... had to bribe her to sit on the potty sometimes, but no accidents. Today she went for her first day at daycare, was dry there (went once in their toilet) and then came home and had two accidents close together, dispite sitting on her potty and doing nothing in between. And I'd *just* finished mopping the floor. So very frustrating. I think we've gone from not holding well to holding too long. She's home tomorrow, it's going to be another long day.


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Well, we took a bit of a hiatus. It was going okay, but we felt the need to stop until we had Luke's pants sorted so that he doesn't get naked trained and then us have to re-embark on it once he's in pants, so we'll be starting up again in a few days when we have them.

We've been making a point of explaining when he does a poo, this goes in the potty, letting him watch us go to the loo and also he's really been telling us before he's done a poo. Nothing on the potty as yet, but stepping forwards. He's got toystory, cars and dinosaur pants. So he'll love them.

I just don't know how to get him to wee in the potty not just on the floor :/


----------



## angelae36

Hello ladies, I love this thread, there is loads of support!

I'm currently on day 3 of my daughters journey to being dry! She is 3 and for the last month has been removing her nappy and all of her clothes.
I hung on until this week as we were going to a wedding which involved a 2 hour journey each way.

Monday we had about a 40% success rate and I was hopeful for yesterday.
Yesterday was a disaster. just 2 wees in the toilet, the rest on the floor. No dumpies!
She has been naked from the bottom down for both days.
So today, having re-read Jo frosts Toddler care book, she suggests putting them in pants and if they do wee don't be in a rush to change them as it helps them connect weeing in underwear = uncomfortable and icky!
So I'm trying that today - and frequent reminders to go.
So far she has wee'd twice on the floor, I cleaned the puddle but left her until she worked out it wasn't nice to sit in wet clothes..
She is now taking me to the toilet but so far hasn't managed anything but it is an improvement honestly!!! 

I'll keep plugging away, mainly cos she won't keep her nappy on!!!
Keep going everyone! xxx


----------



## catfromaus

I think it took Emma at least four days (2 of those where we had nothing in the potty at all) before she got it. And it really did feel like she went from having no control to suddenly being able to use the potty. Hang in there, she will get it!


----------



## Alias

Day (counts) 7 here this morning. Dd told me she needed to use the potty today! Moments away from peeing on the floor, but she got there. So great progress just one accident, which was unavoidable... Bit of a stomach bug, the joy. It meant a pullup for part of the evening, I wasn't dealing with that again!


----------



## angelae36

Abbie seems to be regressing today! She's been doing really well and was starting to take herself to the toilet when she needed to but mostly she was going when I asked her.
But today she seems to be weeing everywhere but where she should. Very frustrating it is!


----------



## krissy1984

Hi girls,

Just looking for advice. My son has decided he no longer wants nappies and runs away from them. So i'm potty training. He started yesterday afternoon and had 3 accidents, two in his big boy pants and one naked. But he went quite a few times in the potty. today he's been really good, even did a poo in the potty and stayed dry during his nap and went potty after. We've had another 3 accidents, including pooing on the floor... but again he wet through his pants. He can do it mostly if he's naked but not.in pants so I'm a bit confused as what to do. 

Any advice please? He's 25 months

Xx


----------



## choc

Stick with the pants. If he can Do it naked then he just needs to get used to the pants. Its what we did x


----------



## krissy1984

Thanks huni, I am gonna go and get more tomorrow  

Xx


----------



## catfromaus

Yep- Emma was trained much easier naked, it took her a while to get it in pants.
Angela- I don't have any advice, but definitely have sympathy! It sounds like Abbie is doing great, she will get there in the end. But a regression must be so frustrating!!!


----------



## kellyrae

Love this thread, picked up some tips from just having a quick read through :flower:
We had our first day with no nappies this morning.....ive decided to just do mornings at first as I will be putting a nappy on for her afternoon nap.
One step at a time...so we had no pees or poos on potty or toilet but she's not at the stage where she tells me she needs to go either yet, I'm not entirely sure shes quite ready for it but we will give it a few days and see what happens.
She does love however going to the potty upstairs when I go to the toilet so this migh be where we need to be steering towards for the moment.

I'm holding out for dry nappies by june when my little one is due!!! Fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## choc

Good luck girls!


----------



## angelae36

Oh dear, this is really starting to frustrate me now. A lot.
Abbie is doing really well as long as I keep an eye on her and/or the time depending on when she last had a drink etc. and take her to the toilet.
I've tried keeping her in pants until she realises she's wet or no pants at all but it's no different. She takes her own clothes off if she is wet!

But being with her and watching constantly is neither practical nor does it give her chance to learn to tell me herself.

But it's all got on top of me today, probably because I am exhausted with her. She either wakes up at silly o clock (yesterday it was 3.15, today it was 5.15) or wakes for hours (upto 5) in the night and keeps us all awake when we don't let her out of her room. But that's another problem. It's hard to stay patient when you are tired and frustrated.

Anyway I really don't know what to do. She is 3, will not keep pull ups/nappies on, knows when she is about to wee (she pokes at herself and looks down) can hold it for a couple of hours, stop and start where necessary.
Yesterday afternoon, I'd been sat playing with her for over an hour, put her on the toilet, feeling sure she was ready to go, but nothing (it's not often she does that). Went myself and while there I heard a waterfall cascading down the open plan stairs! She did that twice more within 2 hours while I was sorting tea out or occupied doing essential stuff.
Today she has managed to wee in her room, on her bed, on the stairs and even on the settee at the side of me. That last one was my fault though as my eyes really would not stay open.:dohh:

Errm, help! If anyone has any suggestions at all I'd be grateful
I've thought about some kind of reward chart, but she has stickers all the time - and usually eats them :dohh: But I don't suppose there is any harm in trying it anyway.
My other 2 were a doddle compared to Abbie.


----------



## sethsmummy

Hi ladies (and gents if there are any in here)

my son is 3 next month and I've been trying to potty train him on and off for the last few months. He does not talk yet so cant tell me properly if he needs to go.

I leave him without any clothes on his bottom half as i figure this will be easier for him at first. I constantly ask him if he needs to pee and most of the time get a "no" or shake of the head... or sometimes a "yeah" but then he will sit there and do nothing. Yet as soon as he gets off the potty 5 mins later he will pee. He has only twice took himself to the potty and done a pee in all the times i'v tried him. I normally try him for a day or two and if hes having a huge amount of accidents, then i put it off again for a little while.

Started him again yesterday (would really like him done for the time he hits 3 which is 2 weeks away), he had a poo accident, and then almost a pee accident, he started to dribble, when i said wait he stopped and i got him on the potty, but then he wouldnt finish his pee :S
So far today he has pee'd on the sofa even while im asking him constantly "do you need to pee". Thankfully i have a towel underneath him for just incase. I am really really hoping we are going to crack this potty training thing!


----------



## angelae36

Abbie used to start, then stop as I took her to the toilet.
The trick was to get her to sit there long enough to relax.
I did this by playing with her with the toilet roll (it was the closest thing) and sitting with her, I did have to put her back on a few times.
Once she managed to go I made a big fuss of her and after that she just got better to the point now she will go if I take her.

But like your LO, she doesn't talk much - she can talk but is really quite lazy, so she doesn't tell me when she wants to go. 
I learnt to recognise the signs and got her there in time, but it's a real pain watching her constantly.


----------



## leelee

How is everyone getting on?

I am having major poo regression problems. He can poo in the toilet and knows when it is coming, but only does it in the toilet once out of every 3rd day. Am at a loss about what to do. At the moment I am taking something away from him and he has to poo to earn it back. This usually works but then when he has it he will poo his pants.


----------



## catfromaus

Emma is doing well, but we have had some regressions (usually fixed with chocolate!). 
I still don't feel like she is 100% toilet trained though. We probably have too many accidents for that. She often wets her bed during naps as well, but refuses to wear a nappy.
Overall though, apart from a frustratin beginning to this week, I am happy with where we are at.
Hope Max gets better soon- we never had any poo problems, thank God!


----------



## JASMAK

Just updating. K is doing great. She went the whole weekend last weekend, and the weekend before, with no accidents. All pees and poops are on the regular toilet. Most accidents are with hubby, it seems. I can take her out, to the mall, out for lunch, etc, but I make sure we use bathrooms before we leave anywhere....and lots of bathroom visits while out. If she has to poop, you literally have to RUN her to the potty because she is already starting to push. Holding it in is too hard. I can get her there quick tho. Her diaper is dry at night and she asks to pee in the morning. She was my easiest to potty train. She cant use the toilet by herself ho...so that will be nice when she is independent, but I dont mind.


----------



## choc

Aidan also doing great. I finally feel I can say he is trained. No accidents and he asks to go when we are out. He has spent 2 nights away from home in this time with his grandparents and hasn't had an accident with either of them. 
Leelee I wouldn't punish. Just make it a lot less convenient to do it in his pants. Take ages to clean him up away from what he was doing. No talking to him while you do it. When he gets it right just a quick wipe and he'll be off again so will soon learn its no fun to do it on your pants x


----------



## angelae36

You are all very lucky - I'm so jealous!!!
Abbie is proving to be a real nightmare!

After 3 weeks of constantly wiping up puddles or worse unless I was watching her and got her to go to the toilet regularly, I put her back in pull up. But she refuses to keep these on.
So last week I decided that if I'm going to have a battle on my hands I might as well make it about going to the toilet rather than keeping nappies on.

That was about 4 days ago and again she is great as long as I watch her and make sure she goes regularly.
But if I leave her alone when I need to get on with things, I have puddles or worse all over. She makes no attempt to go or say anything.
She's driving me nuts!


----------



## Peanut78

Happy I found this thread, I am really struggling with the whole potty training for my eldest son who is nearly 3.5 years old!

We started last January :dohh: and although progress was slow, by June he was frequently doing wee's and poo's in the toilet. But I still had to put him in a pull-up at nursery (he was there 5 half days weekly) as he wasn't completely dry (that was the teachers rule) - which I think kind of ruined things, as soon as he has a nappy on he just does it in his nappy. Then we went away for 6 weeks during the summer at which point he refused to go to the toilet (never been keen on unfamiliar toilets). By the time we got back home we were back at square one. Since then it has been a disaster. He pretty much refuses to go to the toilet some days he will wee on the toilet, but you can FORGET about any poo's on the loo. Luckily his new teacher is encouraging we get rid of nappies altogether and just have him in underwear except for at night. So far it's not going well, although a total battle of wills as he would bring me the nappy when he had to go and get angry when I didn't put it on him. After a few days of asking him constantly if he needed to to the loo he would stand in front of me and pee on the floor and LAUGH :growlmad: Now we are making a teeny bit of progress in that he is will ask to go for the toilet (for wee only), but then clams up when he's sitting there (I have tried to distract him with books, games etc, tried leaving him to etc. nothing works). He then comes off the toilet asks to go back within minutes, I put him back, he clams up, comes off, asks to go back, clams up - and so it goes often for 2-3 hours before he eventually has an accident on the floor or manages to go on the toilet. I know that he genuinely has to go because he will start to wee a little then freak out and stop himself. Can't this cause UTI's :shrug:

I am so extremely tired and frustrated with the whole friggin potty training :nope: I just feel like we are getting nowhere, it's exhausting :cry:


----------



## catfromaus

Peanut, that sounds awful. Hopefully there is someone with an older LO who can help, I have no idea! Good on you for sticking things out and persevering!


----------



## Peanut78

Almost scared to curse myself posting this.... :wacko: But today T did a # 1 + 2 on the toilet after breakfast, did not wet himself at nursery (used the loo), came home from nursery asked to go to the toilet sat right down and did a long wee immediately. Basically no accidents today, only used the loo... Please, please, please let this be a significant change indicating we are finally heading in the right direction, not a fluke [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## angelae36

Thats great peanut! I hope it continues for you!
We're getting nowhere fast.
Up until now we've used the bare bottom method which worked well with my other 2, but not Abbie.
So today i've gone to underware which as I expected, she is on her 5th pair! But I'm hoping the connection between needing to go and being uncomfortable will be helped along.
I suspect we have a battle of wills going on....


----------



## Peanut78

T has just gone to bed and I can conclude we did not have one single accident all day! He did another 2 wee's on the toilet (initiated by him telling me he had to go), although they took a little while to come and one he managed to spray across the floor from the toilet seat - but we did it!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am hoping so, so much this continues. Accidents I can deal with as long as him and I are on the same page in that the intention is to go to the toilet :thumbup:

I noticed a couple of people mention speech/ talking issues and this is an issue for us as well as T is almost completely non-verbal, he indicates by holding his crotch or tapping his bottom...


----------



## catfromaus

Hope it keeps going well Peanut!
Will be thinking of Abbie- does she have any TV characters she likes? For Emma, having the Wiggles and trying not to get the Wiggles dirty helped a lot


----------



## PepsiChic

Im going to join in!

Barry started using the potty himself in the last 2 weeks, he'll pee in the potty 8/10 times so we still have 1 or 2 accidents during the day.

Hes pooped on the potty twice, had one poop accident, and the rest of the time he seems to prefer to poop in his diaper. 


the issues we're having are these:

* he refuses to sit on the potty properly. he likes to stand to pee, or sit on it facing the wrong way so that only his penis is over the potty.....when he needs to poop he kind of squats over it but absolutly refuses to sit his butt on it....this means that half the poop ends up on the floor because he moves around. 

* secondly...he point blank refuses to wear clothes! for bedtime and nap time he still wears a diaper and ive had to resort to putting his sleepsuit on backwards so he cant get it off. during the day if i try to put pants on him he takes them straight off. So im not really sure how to get him into wearing pants or boxers....hell I cant even get him to keep a t-shirt on.

*lastly....he keps emptying the potty onto the floor! If i hover over him while hes ont he potty he doesnt pee, so I have to stand back a little, and the moment hes done he grabs the potty and tips it up! I sometimes maange to get it from him before hes succeded in tipping pee all over the floor, but my waddling butt cant always get to him quick enough. Im not sure what to do, the one time I gave him a small telling off for it, he then peed on the floor instead of the potty...so imw orried that telling him off will just stop him using it. Ive tried letting him empty it in the toilet and then flushing the toilet...he did this twice but then decided its just easier to tip it on the floor

He doesnt really talk yet, so he doesnt communicate much when he needs to use the potty. we remind him every 20 minutes and he goes and uses it by himself without a problem. I did consider just letting him use the toilet and putting the potty seat on it but I cant let him have access to the bathroom unsuporvised because he plays in the toilet!

any tips or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## catfromaus

Barry sounds hilarious!! That is one independent boy you have :) Although I wouldn't be looking forward to trying to deal with a newborn and him tipping his business on the floor!
Things that have worked for me-
- we started training naked anyway, and once she got the hang of that we went on to pants. If I was as pregnant as you, I don't think I would be willing to fight that battle yet! I would just concentrate on having him accident free, and hope he grew out of it. Does he choose his own clothes? Maybe take him shopping after Christmas. eBay is good too, I bought loads of character clothes cheap.
- as for emptying the potty, keep a bag of sweets in the toilet, and bribe him :) I told Emma that she could have a potty sweet after her wee went in the toilet. After a week she was fine with it.
- sitting position I'm not sure about! Maybe try him on the actual toilet?


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hello everyone 
Please can I join in? We're starting tomorrow. My LO is almost 28 months.
How is everyone else doing?
xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: 

hey ladies, I feel like i am banging my head against a brick wall with potty training. I gave up after the last attempt 2 weeks before lo's 3rd birthday as he was having too many accidents. But now i am 2 weeks away from him going to nursery! So today (lack of nappies and shops being shut contributed to the decision) we decided.. right 2 weeks to go, let's give this another go. And to be fair.. Seth had a great day.. not one single accident after his nappy was taken off at 10am. BUT he also didn't use the potty in the whole time!! he stayed dry though his 2 hour nap.. and then when i got him in the shower at 7pm he finally did a pee... is this too long for him going without a pee?? He drinks plenty. After his shower we got him dried and ready for bed.. put a nappy on him as i dont think he is ready for night time yet. He sometimes wakes up dry but not always maybe 2/7 nights. 

He is still not talking and cant tell me when he needs to pee... the first we know is if he starts to dribble as he gets worked up about it if he doesn't have a nappy on. I constantly ask if he needs a pee and he has a potty in the living room and one in his bedroom for if he is playing through there. I CANT try him on the normal toilet as he is simply too small even with a toddler training seat on it.. he is small for his age so his butt still falls straight through them.. which results in him being terrified. On friday i am going to order him some boxer shorts in size 18 months and hope to goodness that they actually fit him (hes only in 9-12 month clothes and they fall down at the best of times! he still fits into 3-6 month shorts!). 

I am hoping against hope that this week.. we can tackle the "bare bottom training" and then next week tackle "clothed training". I so so so hope we can tackle this. But i have a question for you ladies... Since he is not talking... how on earth can i get him to let me know if he needs to pee when we are out and about?? I know im going to have to use pull ups on him as when we have to goto town as its a 30-60 minute bus journey and id be mortified if he peed on the bus.. and unfortunately these trips are non missable as i have hospital appointment and dh has job centre appointments. I wish i could just stay home for the next 2 weeks without going anywhere so i could tackle the potty training with no interuptions but we have to go to the doctors/midwife tomorrow where i will be there for 2 hours, then friday we need to go shopping.. thats not so bad as there is a toilet in the supermarket and i can take a change of clothing with us. after that we should be good till the thursday after that when i have another midwife appointment. The tuesday after that he starts nursery. 

:dohh::dohh: Urgh i wish there was a button to press so they just suddenly became potty trained. I feel like such a damn failure with him not talking or being potty trained :cry:

I need a miracle ladies. So sorry for the long rant


----------



## Peanut78

sethsmummy said:


> :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> hey ladies, I feel like i am banging my head against a brick wall with potty training. I gave up after the last attempt 2 weeks before lo's 3rd birthday as he was having too many accidents. But now i am 2 weeks away from him going to nursery! So today (lack of nappies and shops being shut contributed to the decision) we decided.. right 2 weeks to go, let's give this another go. And to be fair.. Seth had a great day.. not one single accident after his nappy was taken off at 10am. BUT he also didn't use the potty in the whole time!! he stayed dry though his 2 hour nap.. and then when i got him in the shower at 7pm he finally did a pee... is this too long for him going without a pee?? He drinks plenty. After his shower we got him dried and ready for bed.. put a nappy on him as i dont think he is ready for night time yet. He sometimes wakes up dry but not always maybe 2/7 nights.
> 
> He is still not talking and cant tell me when he needs to pee... the first we know is if he starts to dribble as he gets worked up about it if he doesn't have a nappy on. I constantly ask if he needs a pee and he has a potty in the living room and one in his bedroom for if he is playing through there. I CANT try him on the normal toilet as he is simply too small even with a toddler training seat on it.. he is small for his age so his butt still falls straight through them.. which results in him being terrified. On friday i am going to order him some boxer shorts in size 18 months and hope to goodness that they actually fit him (hes only in 9-12 month clothes and they fall down at the best of times! he still fits into 3-6 month shorts!).
> 
> I am hoping against hope that this week.. we can tackle the "bare bottom training" and then next week tackle "clothed training". I so so so hope we can tackle this. But i have a question for you ladies... Since he is not talking... how on earth can i get him to let me know if he needs to pee when we are out and about?? I know im going to have to use pull ups on him as when we have to goto town as its a 30-60 minute bus journey and id be mortified if he peed on the bus.. and unfortunately these trips are non missable as i have hospital appointment and dh has job centre appointments. I wish i could just stay home for the next 2 weeks without going anywhere so i could tackle the potty training with no interuptions but we have to go to the doctors/midwife tomorrow where i will be there for 2 hours, then friday we need to go shopping.. thats not so bad as there is a toilet in the supermarket and i can take a change of clothing with us. after that we should be good till the thursday after that when i have another midwife appointment. The tuesday after that he starts nursery.
> 
> :dohh::dohh: Urgh i wish there was a button to press so they just suddenly became potty trained. I feel like such a damn failure with him not talking or being potty trained :cry:
> 
> I need a miracle ladies. So sorry for the long rant

As you can see from my post on the last page, I was tearing my hair out with our son. For us it had reached the point of being a battle wills - nothing to do with ability to hold it, know when he needed the toilet etc. I (with the support of his wonderful nursery teacher) decided to completely eliminate the option of nappies (except for at night). I put him in pants from the moment he got up till the moment he was laid in bed at night. It is amazing, he is now going to the toilet all the time for #1 and #2! The first few days he tried to fight it, still brought me nappies when he had to go demanding I put them on, but I gently told him no and that we would go to the toilet. A few days later it's like he finally thought "oh alright then, no point in arguing this anymore". he was also getting more and more excited about the praise and clapping that ensued after each toilet success. We have only had one accident since and in all fairness he told me he had to go, but we didn't make it home from the park on time, poor lad really tried thou. 

I found T was also holding it in for longer, like he couldn't relax on the toilet, so we would keep going back every time he said he needed to go, but that has lessened for each passing day as he gets more and more comfortable with it. 

I carry his toilet seat around everywhere. Now he just lets me know when he needs the toilet wherever we are we use the toilet. If your LO is using the potty, maybe take that with you (have seen other mum's carting potties around too :dohh:)

My LO doesn't talk either, he lets me know by coming to me and grabbing his crotch (or patting his bottom if needs a # 2) - not very eloquent - but he makes himself understood. Perhaps you could try and teach him a sign for him to tell you he wants to go :shrug:

Hang in there hun, it WILL happen :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Peanut78 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> hey ladies, I feel like i am banging my head against a brick wall with potty training. I gave up after the last attempt 2 weeks before lo's 3rd birthday as he was having too many accidents. But now i am 2 weeks away from him going to nursery! So today (lack of nappies and shops being shut contributed to the decision) we decided.. right 2 weeks to go, let's give this another go. And to be fair.. Seth had a great day.. not one single accident after his nappy was taken off at 10am. BUT he also didn't use the potty in the whole time!! he stayed dry though his 2 hour nap.. and then when i got him in the shower at 7pm he finally did a pee... is this too long for him going without a pee?? He drinks plenty. After his shower we got him dried and ready for bed.. put a nappy on him as i dont think he is ready for night time yet. He sometimes wakes up dry but not always maybe 2/7 nights.
> 
> He is still not talking and cant tell me when he needs to pee... the first we know is if he starts to dribble as he gets worked up about it if he doesn't have a nappy on. I constantly ask if he needs a pee and he has a potty in the living room and one in his bedroom for if he is playing through there. I CANT try him on the normal toilet as he is simply too small even with a toddler training seat on it.. he is small for his age so his butt still falls straight through them.. which results in him being terrified. On friday i am going to order him some boxer shorts in size 18 months and hope to goodness that they actually fit him (hes only in 9-12 month clothes and they fall down at the best of times! he still fits into 3-6 month shorts!).
> 
> I am hoping against hope that this week.. we can tackle the "bare bottom training" and then next week tackle "clothed training". I so so so hope we can tackle this. But i have a question for you ladies... Since he is not talking... how on earth can i get him to let me know if he needs to pee when we are out and about?? I know im going to have to use pull ups on him as when we have to goto town as its a 30-60 minute bus journey and id be mortified if he peed on the bus.. and unfortunately these trips are non missable as i have hospital appointment and dh has job centre appointments. I wish i could just stay home for the next 2 weeks without going anywhere so i could tackle the potty training with no interuptions but we have to go to the doctors/midwife tomorrow where i will be there for 2 hours, then friday we need to go shopping.. thats not so bad as there is a toilet in the supermarket and i can take a change of clothing with us. after that we should be good till the thursday after that when i have another midwife appointment. The tuesday after that he starts nursery.
> 
> :dohh::dohh: Urgh i wish there was a button to press so they just suddenly became potty trained. I feel like such a damn failure with him not talking or being potty trained :cry:
> 
> I need a miracle ladies. So sorry for the long rant
> 
> As you can see from my post on the last page, I was tearing my hair out with our son. For us it had reached the point of being a battle wills - nothing to do with ability to hold it, know when he needed the toilet etc. I (with the support of his wonderful nursery teacher) decided to completely eliminate the option of nappies (except for at night). I put him in pants from the moment he got up till the moment he was laid in bed at night. It is amazing, he is now going to the toilet all the time for #1 and #2! The first few days he tried to fight it, still brought me nappies when he had to go demanding I put them on, but I gently told him no and that we would go to the toilet. A few days later it's like he finally thought "oh alright then, no point in arguing this anymore". he was also getting more and more excited about the praise and clapping that ensued after each toilet success. We have only had one accident since and in all fairness he told me he had to go, but we didn't make it home from the park on time, poor lad really tried thou.
> 
> I found T was also holding it in for longer, like he couldn't relax on the toilet, so we would keep going back every time he said he needed to go, but that has lessened for each passing day as he gets more and more comfortable with it.
> 
> I carry his toilet seat around everywhere. Now he just lets me know when he needs the toilet wherever we are we use the toilet. If your LO is using the potty, maybe take that with you (have seen other mum's carting potties around too :dohh:)
> 
> My LO doesn't talk either, he lets me know by coming to me and grabbing his crotch (or patting his bottom if needs a # 2) - not very eloquent - but he makes himself understood. Perhaps you could try and teach him a sign for him to tell you he wants to go :shrug:
> 
> Hang in there hun, it WILL happen :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks hun, I'll have to try teach him something but im not quite sure with it as we have tried to teach him actions for words before but he doesn't seem to take to it. Day 2, he did a poo before he got out of bed so unfortunately we couldnt try that one in the potty.. but hes now running round bare bum until we have to go to the doctors. Fingers crossed he gets it this time :) x


----------



## Peanut78

Are his nursery on board with helping with the toileting in nursery? I think that was a real help for us - it helped with the consistency. I know many nurseries won't do this thou :shrug:


----------



## sethsmummy

Yeah they are :) He had a 6 month placement there but i wasnt happy at that time for them to help with potty training. But now i think since all the other children will be going to the toilet he might be ok with it. His nursery is really good.. but im kind of scared that if the younger staff are the ones in the room only they wont pay attention and forget to ask him if he needs to go. ordering him some tracksuit bottoms tomorrow just for nursery so he will always have 1 pair on and some spares, also getting him his first set of boxer shorts (6 pairs) and i hope this will be enough. 

xx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Ill join.

We are starting end of next week

Ellie is 26 months.


----------



## angelae36

We're getting there, slowly.
I can now get her to the toilet for wee's 99% of the time. She still won't tell me she needs to go and if I miss the cue then she won't bother going.
Most of that is an improvement though.
What i am struggling with is when she sat she won't open her legs enough so she sprays up and over the toilet seat like a boy would!
In the grand scheme of things its minor. I've tried sitting her further back and opening her legs for her but the latter just puts her off!
Sometimes it feels like 1 step forward, 3 back!


----------



## Peanut78

So we have been doing amazing on the toilet training, no accidents at home? mall/ friends house etc, will even come and tell me after I have put him to bed with a nappy if he needs to go to the toilet (and we take the nappy off he does his business, we put it on and he goes back to bed). BUT he is now refusing to go to the toilet at nursery, or even telling them he has to. T looooves nursery and his teacher so it has nothing to do with that. Before Christmas he was going there, although only really clicked toilet wise just before Christmas - so not for long... I have brought his toilet seat there and everything, but no... In fact his teacher says he is trying to prove a point as he will stand in front of her and pee on the floor, then run to the bathroom grab some nappies and bring them back to her. Any tips/ thoughts....? We seem to have made huge progress, but still dealing with battle of the wills!


----------



## choc

Sorry no advice, but Aidan's been trained since 24 months and still does his poo in his pants at the childminders, but not at home! So frustrating isn't it x


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Luke will be 3 in may and we still cant gwt him tp use the potty or toilet :(


----------



## wantingagirl

I need help with this: My son is 3.5 years old and tried him on and off a couple of times but hes very stubborn. Below is what I put in my own journal any advice? Hes not mastered knowing when he needs to go. How many cups of juice and cups of milk should he be having a day etc etc any help appreaciated 

He wont take water but Ive reduced his intake or he will pee every 5 mins lol..... Im giving him 3 cups a day morning, lunch and dinner and then one at his snack time in the afternoon will give him cup of milk in afternoon and then maybe a little before bed and see how his nappy goes through the night but if he isnt dry will give him it earlier but he also has milk in his breakfast and yoghurts etc. 

So Ii bought the mickey mouse potty was friggin £25 but doesnt seem to keep him all in sometimes flaps out the front and he ends up playing with it all day. What a stressful day ended up with 5 accidents in his pants today hope tomorrow a better day but know it will be a long process. Its ashame cos the nursery sed he had a place every day and now they cant take him as they dont except kids that arent fully potty trained. I have got him in somehere else but only on a friday morning 8.30-1 but better than nothing and if he sees other kids doing it may help him. I ended up just buying this potty https://www.pourty.com/uk/ suppose to be the best esp for boys esp. I will put the mickey mouse one upstairs when this one arrives and see how I get on and can always swap about if he likes the mickey one better again. And other kids can use them too.

He didnt do a poo for the first time ever today lets not hope he keeps these in. He seems to be still trying to hold the pee in for as long as poss. When I ask him where he needs to do pee pees and poos he says in the potty. Any ideas of anything else I need to do? Hopefully it gets better as time goes on its exhausting but I refuse to put him in nappies cept bedtime Hopefully this potty is more comfortable

Shona x


----------



## wantingagirl

and would you buy these potty training pants or are they a waste of money? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NE...t=UK_Girls_Underwear&var=&hash=item3a7c227d96


----------



## ShanandBoc

Almost 4 weeks in and dd has nailed it. Took 5 days of non stop accidents then it just clicked. Has only has 3 wee accidents since.

She is now using her seat and step in one on the big toilet.


----------



## ShanandBoc

wantingagirl said:


> and would you buy these potty training pants or are they a waste of money? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NE...t=UK_Girls_Underwear&var=&hash=item3a7c227d96

We used huggies pull ups only when we were out, at home strictly knickers (other than nap times we use nappies for the time being)

Shes ready to drop the pull ups when out too tho as she has not once had an accident in them. They were just a safety net for these first few weeks but we treat them like normal knickers.

Best invention ever imo :)


----------



## NYGirl

Hi, just found this thread and i'm in desperate need of help...we tried over xmas but daughter not interested and found the skill of holding in her wee (only weeing at nap times), so we stopped but she keeps telling us she has a wee wee coming so over the snow days we stayed in but her bladder control is amazing...anyway we've had very few accidents but also very few successes. When we do have success we have physically had to hold her on because as soon as she feels something coming she panics and stands herself up. She is 28 months and verbally very able. Do I give up? Is she just not ready? while typing this she has told me she needed the potty, asked for help taking knickers off and sat herself on the potty but then stood up and declared she had finished moments later pop on the floor but then she sat on the potty did another pop and is delighted with herself. We do stickers and a food treat for successful attempts and completely dry days she gets a prize but I just don't know if we are getting anywhere with her urge to stand up when she has the wee coming. Help, advice etc gratefully received! Thanks


----------



## muddles

NYGirl said:


> Hi, just found this thread and i'm in desperate need of help...we tried over xmas but daughter not interested and found the skill of holding in her wee (only weeing at nap times), so we stopped but she keeps telling us she has a wee wee coming so over the snow days we stayed in but her bladder control is amazing...anyway we've had very few accidents but also very few successes. When we do have success we have physically had to hold her on because as soon as she feels something coming she panics and stands herself up. She is 28 months and verbally very able. Do I give up? Is she just not ready? while typing this she has told me she needed the potty, asked for help taking knickers off and sat herself on the potty but then stood up and declared she had finished moments later pop on the floor but then she sat on the potty did another pop and is delighted with herself. We do stickers and a food treat for successful attempts and completely dry days she gets a prize but I just don't know if we are getting anywhere with her urge to stand up when she has the wee coming. Help, advice etc gratefully received! Thanks

My son is pretty good at talking too and he loves the Pirate Pete's potty book, and it explains all about pants, potties, wees, poohs.... seems to have taken the worry away from my LO and he likes to know all about what things are, how they work, what they are for... He also loves to come and watch me and his Dad have a wee :wacko: I'd just praise her for sitting on her potty, show her what has come out if she does anything in the potty, perhaps seeing what it is that she is feeling may take away some of the worry. 

We are only at the stage of him doing a wee on it every night before his bath and in the morning first thing. Going to go for it half term week though as we wont have any groups that week so can just stay at home pant and nappy less. _edited by moderator, please read the forum rules on publications_

This is the girl version of it:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Princess-Pollys-Potty-Ladybird-training/dp/1409302199/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1359241574&sr=1-2


----------



## cissyhope

glad iv seen this thread! although i know i should just read through but it a big thread!

My lo has just starting doing poos & wees on his potty when having nappy free time,whilst im pleased,i was kinda avoiding it till warmer weather as iv got such a lot on but its sort of forced my hand really :haha:

Is it recommended to stay in now until he has mastered it and leave nappies off? and usually how long does it take if they are ready? 

completely out of my depth here and have no idea! :blush: :haha:


----------

